# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Tukholman raitiotiet

## Albert

AB Storstockholms Lokaltrafik on jättänyt *tarjouspyynnön* 21 raitiovaunusta tyyppiä A35, toimitus 2013-14. Optiona on noin 80 vaunua.

----------


## JE

Kyse on uudesta vaunutyypistä Tvärbananin laajennuksia ja muita pikaraitiotieprojekteja varten. Tyyppimerkintä A34 on mitä ilmeisimmin varattu Tukholman keskustaraitiotien ensimmäisille linjaliikennevaunuille.

----------


## Albert

*SSLidJ nr 17* (A24B) on *Djurgårdslinjen*in tämän kesän uutuus. Vaunu on toistaiseksi lainassa Tukholman raitiotiemuseosta.
Lähdepä Helsingin "Ratikkamuseosta :Icon Frown: " jotain liikkuvaa lainaamaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> *SSLidJ nr 17* (A24B) on *Djurgårdslinjen*in tämän kesän uutuus.


Kiva, että pääsee vähän ulkoilemaan. En ole saanut venetsianpunaisesta vaunusta vielä kunnollista kuvaa.  :Smile:

----------


## JE

Tuon vaunun museaalisuutta tietysti hiukan haittaa, että se on modernisoitu 1980-luvulla, vaikkakin vain osittain (eli ei täyttä A30-muutostyötä).

----------


## Albert

> Tuon vaunun museaalisuutta tietysti hiukan haittaa, että se on modernisoitu 1980-luvulla, vaikkakin vain osittain (eli ei täyttä A30-muutostyötä).


Taitavatkin käyttäjät siellä tituleerata sitä _veteraanivaunu_ksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Voi voi... Enpä tajunnut mainostaa pari viikkoa sitten. Nyt menneenä sunnuntaina olisi ollut viimeinen mahdollisuus ennen kesää matkustaa Tukholman ratikkalinja 7:n kyydissä. Eli jos tänne päin on tulemista, niin saa tyytyä kiskoihin, jotka ehtii todennäköisesti kerätä aika paljon moskaa ennen kuin liikenne näillä kiskoilla alkaa taas kulkemaan.

Syy tähän on siis tietenkin Spårväg City, jonka rakennustyöt on käynnissä parhaillaan Norrmalmstorgin kieppeillä Hamngatanilla. Liikenteen linjalla on suunniteltu aloitettavan Sergelin torille elokuussa 2010. Liikennestopin aikana saneerataan myös Djurgårdslinenin vaunuhalli.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Dagens Nyheter kertoo tänään Spårväg Citystä.

Jutussa kerrotaan, että aiemmin on päätetty ottaa linjalle vaunuja Haagista käytettynä, mutta nyt aikeissa onkin lainata vaunuja Norrköpingistä ja Frankfurtista siksi aikaa kunnes kuusi uuden uutta vaunua saapuu linjalle. Haagin vaunut sen sijoitetaankin sen sijaan Tvärbananille, sillä keskustan kurvit on osoittautuneet näille liian tiukoiksi.

----------


## Albert

Haagin vaunut tulevat *RijnGouweLijn*´ilta, joka on ensimmäinen "tram-train" -projekti Hollannissa. Vaunut ovat samoja A32-vaunuja kuin Tvärbanalla. Alun perin ne oli tarkoitettu Tukholmaan linjoille 12 ja 22. Näin tietää Wiki en minä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Haagin vaunut tulevat *RijnGouweLijn*´ilta, joka on ensimmäinen "tram-train" -projekti Hollannissa.


Olipas hyvä, että löysit tuon linkin. Jätin itse mainitsematta nuo A32:t, vaikka jutun luettua asiasta vähän googlasinkin. Nuo vaunut olikin sitten täysin uusi tieto minulle ennen tätä päivää. Näyttäisi olevan keltaisten tarrojen poistoja vaille valmiita vaunuja linjoille.

----------


## JE

Hollannin A32-vaunuja ei koskaan ollut rakennettu Tukholmaa varten. Mutta kun SL:llä oli vaunutyyppiä varten huomattavan laaja optio, oli sama vaunutyyppi helposti hankittavissa Hollantiin. Voi olla, että SL myi osan osto-optiostaan A32-sarjaan hollantilaisille.

Hollannissa vaunut ovat olleet Haagin liikennelaitoksen HTM:n omistuksessa, mutta niitä ei ole koskaan käytetty Haagissa, vaan Goudan ja Alphen aan den Rijnin välisellä rautatiellä valtionrautateiden NS:n liikenteessä. Tarkoitus oli kehittää tästä liikenteestä tram-train-periaatteen mukaisesti osa kaavailtua mutta toistaiseksi toteutumatta jäänyttä Leidenin raitiotietä. Vaunut kuitenkin korvattiin viime joulukuun puolivälissä NS:n normaalilla rautatiekalustolla, raitiovaunuja tulee radalle takaisin todennäköisimmin aikaisintaan duoraitiotieprojektin toteutuessa.

Ominaisuuksiltaan vaunut ovat tosiaan lähes identtisiä tukholmalaisten kanssa, mutta käsittääkseni käytetty sähköjärjestelmä on kuitenkin ollut Alankomaiden rataverkolle tyypillinen 1500 V tasavirta.

Goudan-Alphenin raitiovaunujen lisäksi myös Houtenin pendeliraitiolinjan (joka oli toiminnassa muutaman vuoden kuluneella vuosikymmenellä) vaunut olivat Haagin liikennelaitoksen omistuksessa. Tämäkään linja ei kuitenkaan koskaan ollut Haagin raitioteiden osa.

----------


## hmikko

Lauma poliitikkoja kirjoittaa Dagens Nyheterissä Spårväg Sydin rahoittamisen puolesta:

http://www.dn.se/debatt/stockholmsde...holm-1.1061812

Ruotsinkielinen Wikipedia mainitsee eteläisen raitiotien kaavailluksi reitiksi Älvsjö - Fruängen - Skärholmen - Kungens kurva - Masmo - Flemingsberg. Vaihto olisi siis pendeltågiin molemmissa päissä ja tunnelbanan punaiselle linjalle Skärholmenissa. Jäin ihmettelemään, että onko tarkoitus yhdistää raitiotie Tvärbanaan, siis jollain matkustajia palvelevalla tavalla, ei ainoastaan huoltoraiteella.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tässä vielä Spårväg Syd Tukholman kaupungin sivulla.

Muistelisin joskus paikallislehdestä lukeneeni Spårväg Syd -jutussa maininnan Älvsjö-Liljeholmen -välistä. Jos sellainen on tulevaisuudensuunnitelmissa, ei se ehkä ihan helposti hoituisi, sillä päätepysäkille ei Liljeholmenin alueelta oikein löydy tilaa ja välille saatetaan tarvita tunnelia tai kallista infraa. Alunperinhän Tvärbanan oli suunniteltu menevän Älvsjön kautta, mutta koska tämä jätettiin tekemättä, avattiin lähijunille uusi asema, josta vaihto ratikkan ja junan välillä onnistuu.

Olen lukenut ehdotuksia siitä, että Syd jatkettaisiin Itään tai kaakkoon, tuomalla ensin linjalle T19 yhteyden Älvsjöhön, ja sen jälkeen korvaamaan blåbusslinje 173 kokonaan. Nämä ovat siis harrastajain näkemyksiä mahdollisuuksista, ja itsekin pitäisin tätä tähänastisista parhaana ehdotuksena. Tässä tulisi myös aivan uusi mahdollisuus mm. Tyresön liikenteelle Skarpnäckistä itää. Nykyiseen, bussi+vaihto Gullmarsplanilla, ei kuulemma olla oikein tyytyväisiä.

Tuosta Älvsjö-Liljeholmen -välistä vielä sen verran, että vaikka muistan jonkun maininneen tuosta yhdysraiteesta toista, pääsee Tvärbanan-radalta edelleen valtion rataverkkoon Nybodan tunnelia pitkin. (Tämä tunneli ei siis tietenkään sovi matkustajien kuljetukseen.)

----------


## JE

Tvärbananin Älvsjön haara kuopattiin samalla, kun päätettiin paikallisjunien aseman rakentamisesta Årstaan. Haaran idea olisi siis ollut vaihtoyhteys Pendeltågiin, jota ei muutoin olisi saatu, kun päätöksiä Årstan asemasta ei vielä ollut.

Tvärbananin olemassaolon aikana eteläistä pikaraitiotietä on suunniteltu nykyisistä linjoista erillisenä järjestelmänä, vaikka kalusto epäilemättä olisikin yhteensopivaa.

----------


## hmikko

Roslagsbanan jatkoa Arlandaan kaavaillaan:

http://svt.se/2.33538/1.1606412/ta_r...12&lpos=rubrik

SL on julkaissut Spårväg City:n kakkosvaiheesta esisuunnitelman:

http://sl.se/templates/Page.aspx?id=16126

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tänään 4.4. oli linjalla 22 (tvärbanan) SS:n A12-tyypin vaunu numero 335.
Lähdöt Alvikista kello 11.02, 12.32, 14.02 ja 15.32.
Sickla Uddesta kello 11.46, 13.16, 14.44 ja 16.16.

Vaunuista ei ollut pulaa, vaan kyseessä oli pääsiäistapahtuma.  :Smile: 
335 selvisi hyvin päivästä ja paljon riitti reitin varrella ihmisiä kameroiden kanssa. Jokainen lähtö oli aina kaksi minuuttia normaalin vuoron jälkeen eikä koko matkalla vaunu jäänyt oikeastaan yhtään jälkeen, vaikka väkeä riitti jatkuvasti matkustamassa. Viimeisellä lähdöllä Alvikista Sicklaan, oli vaunu jäänyt noin minuutin jälkeen edellisestä.

Toivottavasti nyt Spårväg Cityn aloittaessa tällaisia saadaan lisää, ja myös muillekin linjoille.

---------- Viesti lisätty 5.4.2010 kello 0:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 4.4.2010 kello 23:59 ----------

Jaa... Oli vaunu kuitenkin ensimmäisillä vuoroilla kuulemma jäänyt jälkeen vähän enemmänkin, kun väkeä pyrki sisään likaa. Ainakin kerran oli Årstassa päästetty normaali vuoro kulkemaan vastaantulevien raiteelta ohi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

En nyt muista, missä ketjussa aiheesta oli puhetta...

Ainakin yksi Nockebybananin kuudesta A30-vaunuista makasi palasina Västerbergan teollisuusalueella romumetalliaitauksessa. Näky ohikulkevasta junasta oli surullinen.

----------


## Albert

> Ainakin yksi Nockebybananin kuudesta A30-vaunuista makasi palasina Västerbergan teollisuusalueella romumetalliaitauksessa.


http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/for...p?f=17&t=30292
Kuvia aiheesta (Lähtö Västbergaan).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/for...p?f=17&t=30292
> Kuvia aiheesta (Lähtö Västbergaan).


Kuvasin ilmeisesti saman vaunun Hammarbyssa noin vuosi sitten. Pitää vain etsiä kuva ja tarkistaa asia.

Harmittelin tuolloin, että jos vaunu menee romuksi, niin menee myös hyvä mahdollisuus saada sinipenkkinen kaveri toiselle Lidingöbananilla olevalle. Näin ne sitten veivät juuri sen yksilön.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Sitten vähän iloisempaa uutista:

SVT tietää kertoa, että Tvärbanania aiotaan jatkaa Slusseniin Katarinavägenin ja Folkkungagatania pitkin. Tästä mielestäni hieman yllättävästä ehdotuksesta odotetaan päätöstä ensi tiistaina. Samalla on tarkoitus päättää Saltsjöbananin vuorovälin tihentämisestä 10 minuuttiin ja kapasiteetin nostosta 60 prosentilla.

Kaikenkaikkiaan suunnitelmissa on yhteensä viiden miljardin kruunun satsaus Nackan ja Värmdön suunnan joukkoliikenteeseen!

----------


## hmikko

> SVT tietää kertoa, että Tvärbanania aiotaan jatkaa Slusseniin Katarinavägenin ja Folkkungagatania pitkin.


Onko tuosta jotain suunnitelmia näkyvillä jossain? Itselleni jäi epäselväksi, että miten Tvärbanan on tuossa vaihtoehdossa tarkoitus viedä nykyisestä päätepisteestä Danvikin yli. Aiemmin näkemissäni suunnitelmissa Tvärbanan yhdistetään Saltsjöbanaan ja rataosuus Slusseniin on yhteinen. Vai onko tuossa valitussa vaihtoehdossa edelleen yhteinen osuus ja sitten Tvärbanan eroaa Södermalmilla udelleen ja jatkaa katuja pitkin?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onko tuosta jotain suunnitelmia näkyvillä jossain? Itselleni jäi epäselväksi, että miten Tvärbanan on tuossa vaihtoehdossa tarkoitus viedä nykyisestä päätepisteestä Danvikin yli.


Täältä saa Danvikin ratkaisusta vähän lisätietoa.  :Wink: 

Tuo reitti oli tosiaan vähän yllätys minulle. Olen kuvitellut - aivan kuten sinäkin - että rataosuuden olisi tarkoitus olla yhteinen, mutta en löytänyt mistään ajankohtaisia piirustuksia tai sepustuksia. Uskoisin sen kuitenkin tulevan edelleen olemaan yhteinen, eli myös Saltsjöbanan tulee kulkemaan yläkautta ja alareitti poistunee kokonaan käytöstä. Eli aikamoinen määrä A35-vaunuja pitää tilata, ainakin Tvärbananin pohjoiselle jatkeelle ja myös Saltsjöbananille.

Harrastajien ajankohtaista keskustelua ruotsiksi on täällä.

----------


## hmikko

> Harrastajien ajankohtaista keskustelua ruotsiksi on täällä.


Tuntuu olevan hämmennys ylinnä tuollakin. Kieltämättä aika outoa, jos nykyisestä Saltsjöbanan linjauksesta luovutaan kokonaan ja vaihdetaan selvästi hitaampaan. Joku tietysti ehdotti edelleen Saltsjöbanan muuttamista tunnelbanan standardille ja nykyisen linjan pitämistä. No, Slussenhan ollaan mylläämässä kokonaan uusiksi, eli kaipa tuohon tehtyyn valintaan joku perustelu on, raha tietysti ensimmäisenä. Aikamoinen määrä isoja junia on tulossa kadulle, jos tuo Saltsjöbanan tihennetty liikenne todella laitetaan tuolle reitille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kieltämättä aika outoa, jos nykyisestä Saltsjöbanan linjauksesta luovutaan kokonaan ja vaihdetaan selvästi hitaampaan.


Katuosuus yhdellä tai kahdella pysäkillä tuo lisää ehkä pari kolme minuuttia, Henriksdalin tunnelin kiertäminen yhden pysäkin kanssa tuo pari minuuttia lisää. Eli nykyisestä 26 minuutista välillä Slussen-Saltsjöbaden ehkä 31 minuuttiin. Jos uusilla vaunuilla ja radalla saadaan keskinopeutta nostettua, voisi onnistua ehkä vähän nipistää pois. Nykyinen keskinopeus on niinkin suuri kuin 36 km/h.

Tunnelit ovat joka tapauksessa molemmat 117 vuotiaita, yksiraiteisia, ja turvallisuuskin kai vähän niin ja näin. Uudet tunnelit olivat suunnitelmissa vuosia, mutta rahahan sen taisi ratkaista. Samalla saadaan kuitenkin pari uutta pysäkkiä palvelua lisäämään.

----------


## hmikko

Ruotsalaiselle foorumille oli ilmaantunut linkki SL:n päätökseen ja selvityksiin Tvärbanan ja Saltsjöbanan yhdistämisestä. Ks.

https://sl.se/Upload/styrelsen/Styre...%20Slussen.pdf

Katulinjauksen eduksi mainitaan hinnan lisäksi ennakoitavuus, kun ei tarvitse ryhtyä tunnelirakentamiseen eikä samanlaisiin ympäristölupien hakemiseen kuin vaihtoehdossa. Saltsjöbanan vuoroväliksi ehdotetaan yhdeksän junaa tunnissa (linjojen yhteisellä osuudella Slusseniin). Käsittääkseni junassa olisi ruuhka-aikaan kolme ratikkayksikköä.

*Muoks:* Minusta varsin mielenkiintoisia olivat esitykset muodostuvan raitiotieverkon linjastoksi paperin viimeisillä sivuilla. Sikälimikäli Slusseniin tuleva raitiotie jonain päivänä yhdistetään edelleen Spårväg Cityyn, ja siinä vaiheessa City on jo yhdistetty Lidingöbanaan, on Tukholmalla aikamoiset mahdollisuudet kehitellä linjastoa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ruotsalaiselle foorumille oli ilmaantunut linkki SL:n päätökseen ja selvityksiin Tvärbanan ja Saltsjöbanan yhdistämisestä.


No, jopas siinä on kaksi typerää kohtaa:

Folkungagatanin pysäkki tulee monen sadan metrin päähän Viking Linen terminaalista, näyttäisi olevan ainakin 500 metriä, kaikkine mutkineen voi olla jopa 600 m, plus vielä ärsyttävän pitkään punaisena pysyvät valot! Nuo laivamatkustajat tuntien kävely Slussenille tulee jatkumaan ellei tuota pysäkkiä erikseen aleta mainostamaan.

Toinen iso miinus on helposti korjattavissa, jos sellainen moka oikeasti tehdään. Nimittäin pikaisesti selaamalla minulle jäi käsitys, että Tvärbanan tulisi olemaan se, joka Slusseniin jatkaa, ja siihen pitäisi näin ollen vaihtaa Saltsjöbananista. Onhan tämä tietenkin Hammarbystä Slusseniin kulkeville plussaa. Mutta entäs ne nykyiset Saltsjöbananin käyttäjät?  :Confused:

----------


## hmikko

> N
>  Nimittäin pikaisesti selaamalla minulle jäi käsitys, että Tvärbanan tulisi olemaan se, joka Slusseniin jatkaa, ja siihen pitäisi näin ollen vaihtaa Saltsjöbananista. Onhan tämä tietenkin Hammarbystä Slusseniin kulkeville plussaa. Mutta entäs ne nykyiset Saltsjöbananin käyttäjät?


Ks. nuo em. linjastokaaviot PDF:n lopussa. Kyllä kaikki Saltsjöbananin linjat menevät edelleen Slusseniin. Kaaviossa oli sitten lisäksi useampi linja nykyisellä Tvärbananilla, joista yksi päättyy Slusseniin ja yksi Saltsjö-Järlaan, eli siis ajatuksena on ajaa myös vaunuja nykyiseltä Tvärbananilta Saltsjöbadenia kohti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ks. nuo em. linjastokaaviot PDF:n lopussa. Kyllä kaikki Saltsjöbananin linjat menevät edelleen Slusseniin. Kaaviossa oli sitten lisäksi useampi linja nykyisellä Tvärbananilla, joista yksi päättyy Slusseniin ja yksi Saltsjö-Järlaan, eli siis ajatuksena on ajaa myös vaunuja nykyiseltä Tvärbananilta Saltsjöbadenia kohti.


Ah.. Näinhän se tietysti on! Kiitos korjaamisesta! Olihan toki jo puhetta siitä yhdeksästä vuorosta tunnissa, joten väkisinhän molemmat tulee menemään Slusseniin saakka.

Jatkosta keskustaan on jo ollut vähän juttua mediassakin, ja tyhmäähän se olisi olla jatkamatta, kun katukelpoisia vaunuja Saltsjöbananille saadaan. Nackassa vaihdoton yhteys myös siniselle tunnelbanalinjalle ja lähijuniin on varmaan ihan toivottu asia. Uskon, että asia nousee taas otsikoihin melko piankin nykyisen projektin edetessä. Ilmeisesti alareitti halutaan kuitenkin säilyttää Slussenin pääteasemana niille vaunuille, jotka eivät tule jatkamaan Slussenista eteenpäin. Tämä olisi ihan järkevää.

----------


## hmikko

> Jatkosta keskustaan on jo ollut vähän juttua mediassakin, ja tyhmäähän se olisi olla jatkamatta, kun katukelpoisia vaunuja Saltsjöbananille saadaan.


Ruotsalaisella forumilla oli tästä jotain kritiikkiä tyyliin, että Tvärbanan lakkaa olemasta Tvär, kun yhteys vedetään säteittäisen linjan tapaan keskustaan. Mielestäni tuo on aika keinotekoinen argumentti, kun poikittaisyhteydet eivät tästä ainakaan heikkene, ja uusia tarpeellisia raideyhteyksiä syntyy. Linjastonhan voi sitten rukata tarvittaessa siten, että poikittaisyhteys on eroteltu säteittäisestä, jos tuo nyt on jotenkin tarpeellista.




> Nackassa vaihdoton yhteys myös siniselle tunnelbanalinjalle ja lähijuniin on varmaan ihan toivottu asia. Uskon, että asia nousee taas otsikoihin melko piankin nykyisen projektin edetessä. Ilmeisesti alareitti halutaan kuitenkin säilyttää Slussenin pääteasemana niille vaunuille, jotka eivät tule jatkamaan Slussenista eteenpäin. Tämä olisi ihan järkevää.


Kaikki ilmeisesti riippuu Slussenin uudelleen rakentamisesta ja sen rahoittamisesta tehtävästä lopullisesta päätöksestä. Itse olin ollut siinä käsityksessä, että asia on jo ratkaistu Sir Norman Fosterin konttorin tekemän suunnitelman hyväksi, mutta vissiin rahoitus ja aikataulu eivät olekaan selvillä. Saltsjöbananin suunnitelmassa pistää silmään se, ettö Värmdövägenin laittaminen tunneliin nykyisen rautatietunnelin paikalle on edellytyksenä raitiotieremontin/rakentamisen aloittamiselle. Eli aika isojen tietyömaiden toteutumisen takana on koko homma. Täytynee luottaa siihen, että kumipyöräliikenteeseen panostetaan.

Ihan raitioteistä riippumatta soisi Slussenin toteutuvan mahd. nopeasti. Minusta Fosterin suunnitelma näytti hyvältä, ja nykyinen Slussen on aivan hirviä. Muistan jopa katsoneeni sitä vaahtosammuttimen kokoisena ensimmäisellä ulkomaanmatkallani joskus kauan sitten ja ihmetelleeni, että miten kenenkään päähän on voinut tulla rakentaa moinen. Taisin olla aikalailla maalta. Epäilin voimakkaasti, että meitin turistibussi katoaa rakennelman syövereihin lopullisesti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ruotsalaisella forumilla oli tästä jotain kritiikkiä tyyliin, että Tvärbanan lakkaa olemasta Tvär, kun yhteys vedetään säteittäisen linjan tapaan keskustaan.


Ei tässä kaupungissa. Tvärbana on synonyymi ratikalle ja Spårväg Citykin oli alunperin nimeltään Tvärbana City.  :Very Happy: 




> Kaikki ilmeisesti riippuu Slussenin uudelleen rakentamisesta ja sen rahoittamisesta tehtävästä lopullisesta päätöksestä.


Slussenin suunnitelmaa päätettiin juuri hieman muuttaa, koska näkymän menetyksestä Gamla staniin tehtiin niin paljon valituksia. Alun perinkin voittajasuunnitelmaan tehtiin jo paljon muutoksia, joista ei pidetty. En ole vielä ehtinyt seurata tarkemmin, miten asian nyt tulee käymään. Joka tapauksessa jostain on pakko aloittaa, koska nyky-Slussen hajoaa täysin käsiin ja on muutenkin täysi fiasko.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ei tässä kaupungissa. Tvärbana on synonyymi ratikalle ja Spårväg Citykin oli alunperin nimeltään Tvärbana City.


Tällä periaatteella Helsingissä saattaa mennä parin vuoskymmenen kuluttua kasa Jokereita ympäriinsä, jos ratikoita aletaan Jokerin jälkeen nopeuttaa linja kerrallaan.

No, mikä siinä. Joku nimihän asioilla pitää olla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tällä periaatteella Helsingissä saattaa mennä parin vuoskymmenen kuluttua kasa Jokereita ympäriinsä, jos ratikoita aletaan Jokerin jälkeen nopeuttaa linja kerrallaan.


Näin on. Ainakin nyt tuntuu, että iso osa pitää jo _pikaraitiotie_-sanaa jonkinlaisena hirviönä ja vastustaa sitä vain siksi, etta jotain ratikkasuunnitelmaa kutsutaan pika_ratikaksi_ eikä metroksi tai joksikin muuksi, josta tulee mielikuva nopeasta ja häiriöttömästä joukkoliikenteestä. Tuolle sitten on vastapainoksi kaveri _katuratikka_, mutta sekään ei ole ihmisiä miellyttävä, koska se yhdistetään Helsingin mateleviin, koliseviin ja hajoileviin raitiovaunuihin, jonka radat pääsee kuka tahansa tukkimaan ilman mitään kummoista rangaistusta. Siksi _Jokeri_ voisikin tulevaisuudessa toimia piilonimenä tulevaisuuden hankkeille, Laajasalolle, nopeille keskustalinjoille jne.

Eli vaikka itse en tykkääkään Jokeri-nimestä, niin jos se vaan voidaan yhdistää laadukkaaseen raitioliikenteeseen tulevaisuudessa (muutenkin kuin Jokeri-valoilla), niin mikäpäs siinä, kaikki pikaratikat jokereiksi vain: Laajasalon Jokeri, keskustan Jokerit, Kehä-Jokeri (nykyinen jokeri), Östersundomin Jokeri...

----------


## Max

Jos muistetaan, että Jokeri nimi alunperin on lyhennys sanoista Joukkoliikenteen kehämäinen raideinvestointi, niin ei siinä noita muita linjoja varten ole väärin kuin tavu KE. Kun tehdään säteittäisiä linjoja, niin ne sitten varmaan olisivat Josäreitä  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos muistetaan, että Jokeri nimi alunperin on lyhennys sanoista Joukkoliikenteen kehämäinen raideinvestointi, niin ei siinä noita muita linjoja varten ole väärin kuin tavu KE.


Tai vaihdetaan ke-tavu sanaan _kehittävä_ ja ensimmäinen sana muotoon _joukkoliikennettä_.

Ruotsissa tuota poikittaista _tvär_-sanaa ei noin helposti muutetakaan, joten ei ihme, että se poistui kokonaan ainakin keskustaratikan suunnitelmista. Vielähän se kummittelee pohjoislenkin nimessä ja Kistan ratikan nimessä, vaikka tuo Kista ei ainakaan ole poikittainen ja nykybaanan pohjoisjatke tekee Slussenin jatkeen kanssa linjan muodosta 360 astetta pyörähtävän spiraalin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sikälimikäli Slusseniin tuleva raitiotie jonain päivänä yhdistetään edelleen Spårväg Cityyn, ja siinä vaiheessa City on jo yhdistetty Lidingöbanaan, on Tukholmalla aikamoiset mahdollisuudet kehitellä linjastoa.


Ja siitähän oli jo vähän asiaa SVT:n uutisissa.

----------


## Albert

> Dagens Nyheter kertoo tänään Spårväg Citystä.
> 
> Jutussa kerrotaan, että aiemmin on päätetty ottaa linjalle vaunuja Haagista käytettynä, mutta nyt aikeissa onkin lainata vaunuja Norrköpingistä ja Frankfurtista siksi aikaa kunnes kuusi uuden uutta vaunua saapuu linjalle. Haagin vaunut sen sijoitetaankin sen sijaan Tvärbananille, sillä keskustan kurvit on osoittautuneet näille liian tiukoiksi.





> Haagin vaunut tulevat *RijnGouweLijn*´ilta, joka on ensimmäinen "tram-train" -projekti Hollannissa. Vaunut ovat samoja A32-vaunuja kuin Tvärbanalla. Alun perin ne oli tarkoitettu Tukholmaan linjoille 12 ja 22. Näin tietää Wiki en minä.





> Hollannin A32-vaunuja ei koskaan ollut rakennettu Tukholmaa varten. Mutta kun SL:llä oli vaunutyyppiä varten huomattavan laaja optio, oli sama vaunutyyppi helposti hankittavissa Hollantiin. Voi olla, että SL myi osan osto-optiostaan A32-sarjaan hollantilaisille.
> 
> Hollannissa vaunut ovat olleet Haagin liikennelaitoksen HTM:n omistuksessa, mutta niitä ei ole koskaan käytetty Haagissa, vaan Goudan ja Alphen aan den Rijnin välisellä rautatiellä valtionrautateiden NS:n liikenteessä. Tarkoitus oli kehittää tästä liikenteestä tram-train-periaatteen mukaisesti osa kaavailtua mutta toistaiseksi toteutumatta jäänyttä Leidenin raitiotietä. Vaunut kuitenkin korvattiin viime joulukuun puolivälissä NS:n normaalilla rautatiekalustolla, raitiovaunuja tulee radalle takaisin todennäköisimmin aikaisintaan duoraitiotieprojektin toteutuessa.
> 
> Ominaisuuksiltaan vaunut ovat tosiaan lähes identtisiä tukholmalaisten kanssa, mutta käsittääkseni käytetty sähköjärjestelmä on kuitenkin ollut Alankomaiden rataverkolle tyypillinen 1500 V tasavirta.
> 
> Goudan-Alphenin raitiovaunujen lisäksi myös Houtenin pendeliraitiolinjan (joka oli toiminnassa muutaman vuoden kuluneella vuosikymmenellä) vaunut olivat Haagin liikennelaitoksen omistuksessa. Tämäkään linja ei kuitenkaan koskaan ollut Haagin raitioteiden osa.


T&UT no. 870 tietää kertoa, että SL on hankkinut viisi näistä kuudesta "Hollannin A32" -vaunusta.

----------


## Albert

*SS, AB Stockholms Spårvägar
Yhtiön uusi sivusto
*

----------


## JE

SS eli Stockholms Spårvägar AB on siis Ruotsin Raitiotieseuran (SSS) yhtiö joka on aikoinaan perustettu Djurgårdenin museolinjan liikennöintiä varten. Alkuvaiheessa (2010-2013) yhtiö vastaa myös Sergelin torin ja Djurgårdenin välisestä vakinaisesta raitioliikenteestä, jonka jälkeen vasta mainittu liikenne kilpailutetaan ja siirretään kaupallisten toimijoiden vastuulle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Eilen sattui Tvärbananin varikon yhdestä avonaisesta ovesta pistämään silmään RijnGouweLijnin siniharmaakeltainen vaunu. Vaunun numeroa en nähnyt enkä muita vaunuja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Raitioliikenteen uuteen alkuun Tukholman keskustassa ei ole enää kuin kymmenen päivää. Koe- ja testiajoja on suoritettu muutaman viikon ajan ja nyt jo tuntuu siltä, ettei liikennettä koskaan oltaisi lopetettukaan.

Norrköpingiläinen ja frankfurtilainen:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Norrköpingiläinen ja frankfurtilainen:


Onko se frankfurtilainen U-Bahn käyttöä varten tarkoitettu kun se on näköjään 2-suuntavaunu ja ovet korkeammalla? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onko se frankfurtilainen U-Bahn käyttöä varten tarkoitettu kun se on näköjään 2-suuntavaunu ja ovet korkeammalla? 
> 
> t. Rainer


On. Vaunu on Bombardierin Flexity Swift korkealla lattialla linjalta U5. Vaunuja on toimitettu Frankfurtiin vuodesta 2008 ja tullaan toimittamaan vielä vuoteen 2015 saakka. Syynä valtavalle tilaukselle on ymmärtääkseni linjan U3 (ja U4?) muuttaminen samalle standardille kuin U5. Sen vuoksi ylimääräisiä kai lainaan löytyy.

----------


## GM 5

> On. Vaunu on Bombardierin Flexity Swift korkealla lattialla linjalta U5. Vaunuja on toimitettu Frankfurtiin vuodesta 2008 ja tullaan toimittamaan vielä vuoteen 2015 saakka. Syynä valtavalle tilaukselle on ymmärtääkseni linjan U3 (ja U4?) muuttaminen samalle standardille kuin U5. Sen vuoksi ylimääräisiä kai lainaan löytyy.


Oletko varma? Kuvassa näyttäisi olevan vaunu tyyppiä S, eli Flexity Classic Frankfurtin klassisille raitiovaunulinjoille. Ensimmäinen vaunu tuli ajoon 2003 ja yhteensä niitä on 65. Alkuperäisesti vaunuja piti tilata 60 mutta Frankfurtin ensimmäisen sarjan matalattiavaunut tyyppiä R eivät ole olleet järin luotettavia, joten päätettiin tilata 5 "varalle".

Vaunut, joista sinä puhut näyttäisivät olevan U-Bahnille tarkoitetut tyypiltään U5-25 ja U5-50.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/U5-Triebwagen

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Oletko varma? Kuvassa näyttäisi olevan vaunu tyyppiä S, eli Flexity Classic Frankfurtin klassisille raitiovaunulinjoille.


Jaa, näinhän se taitaakin olla. Meni vaunut ja sen myötä koko homma sekaisin.  :Smile: 
Kiitos korjauksesta.

Tuo Flexity Classichan on siis oikein. Eli ei ole U-bahn-vaunuja vaan ihan tavallisia. U5:n vaunut Frankfurtissa on paljon raskaampaa tekoa.

----------


## JE

Nyt menee pahasti ohi alkuperäisaiheesta, mutta kuitenkin:

U5-vaunuilla korvataan Frankfurtin U-Bahnilta sekä U2-kalusto että Ptb-vaunut. Jälkimmäiset ovat alkuperäisiä katuraitiotien vaunuja, jotka on sittemmin muutettu tunnelikäyttöön. Myös katuraitioteiden kalusto on Frankfurtissa yksinomaan kaksisuuntavaunuista koostuva nykyisin.

U-Bahnin tulevan standardin mukaisia ratoja Frankfurtissa ovat tällä hetkellä linjat U1 - U3 (ns. A-rata). Muiden U-linjojen laiturit muutetaan vähitellen vastaavalle standardille (870 mm). Linja U5 on kulkee pitkälti kadulla, joten siellä joudutaan tekemään huomattavat muutostyöt katupysäkkejä korotettaessa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mennään vielä vähän aiheesta ohi...




> Linja U5 on kulkee pitkälti kadulla, joten siellä joudutaan tekemään huomattavat muutostyöt katupysäkkejä korotettaessa.


Englanninkielisessä Wikipediassa sanotaan U5:stä näin:



> The Stadtbahn line _U5_  corresponds to a large extent to that of a conventional tram, however  it is officially designated as an underground line. The conversion into a  low-floor tramline is at present in planning.


Eli että U5:stä olisi tulossa katuraitiolinja metron sijaan... En tiedä, mistä tuo tieto Wikiin on ilmestynyt, koska lähdettä ei ole. Ja sikäli kun U5 ja U4 taitavat kulkea osin samoja reittejä, kuulostaa tuo JE:n versio oikeammalta kuin Wikipedia.

----------


## JE

Tuosta linjasta U5 on käyty vääntöä paljon, ja katuraitiolinjaksi muuttaminen on aiemmin ollut esillä. Tähän suunnitelmaan kuului linjan siirtäminen etelässä kadulle tai katkaisu Konstablerwachelle, jolloin sinne tulisi matala laituri linjan U5 päätepisteeksi. Kumpikaan malli ei kuitenkaan tyydyttänyt päättäjiä, jotka halusivat säilyttää nopean ja vaihdottoman yhteyden päärautatieasemalle. Eli katuraitiotiesuunnitelma on hylätty.

U5-25 / U5-50 -hankinta on jo mitoitettu siten, että myös linjan U5 kalusto korvataan, ja uudeksi laiturikorkeudeksi tulee junien 870 mm lattiakorkeudelle sovitettu 800 mm. Uusien suunnitelmien mukaan tämä laiturikorkeus saavutetaan osaksi upottamalla raiteita, osaksi korottamalla laitureita. Laiturikorotus valmistunee vuoden 2012 loppuun mennessä, samaten kuin linjan pidennys pohjoisessa Frankfurter Bergiin.

Saksankielisessä wikipediassa on oikeat tiedot, ja googlettamalla löytyy lisää.

----------


## ultrix

Nyt on Cityspåra auki. Kuvia kellään?

----------


## hmikko

> Nyt on Cityspåra auki. Kuvia kellään?


Ruotsalaisella forumillahan heitä tietysti on:

http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/for...p?f=17&t=30932

http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/for...p?f=17&t=30912

http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/for...p?f=17&t=30952

http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/for...p?f=17&t=30936

----------


## Kaid

Lainavaunujen väritys on aika kasari. Mutta tyylikäs siitä huolimatta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lainavaunujen väritys on aika kasari.


Tarkoitat sitä ruskea-kultaista? Kyllä se on ihan lopullinen väritys käsittääkseni.

----------


## risukasa

Aika rohkea valinta, varsinkin ajatellen liikenneturvallisuutta. Meikäläinen viher-kerma -väritys on vielä lähestulkoon huomiota herättävä tuohon verrattuna, varsinkin pimeällä.

----------


## hmikko

> Tarkoitat sitä ruskea-kultaista? Kyllä se on ihan lopullinen väritys käsittääkseni.


Tästäkin näköjään on paikallisilla keskustelua. Jotkut moittivat väriä synkäksi. Itse ihmettelin hieman, että Tukholman standardisinisestä on poikettu, kun raitiojärjestelmiä ollaan yhdistelemässä ja kaikki muu näyttäis olevan sinistä (Tvärbanan jne.).

http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/for...hp?f=2&t=30910

Muoks: Ovat muuten kaikki värivaihtoehdot olleet minusta perin rumia. Mieluummin olisin valinnut vaikka Tvärbananin vaunujen värityksen tai helsinkiläisen Varion kuin mitään näistä:

http://www.sparvagcitydesign.se/

Valittuun musta-kultaiseen on pitänyt luemma muuttaa ovet valkoisiksi, kun muuten ne eivät erotu, mikä on perin alkeellinen moka suunnittelijalta. Lempinimikin on vaihtunut kuulemma NK-Expressistä ruumisvaunuksi.

----------


## Jusa

Virkapuvut ovat ainakin tyylikkäät, tuovat henkilökunnan arvokkuutta esille.

----------


## ultrix

> Lainavaunujen väritys on aika kasari. Mutta tyylikäs siitä huolimatta.


Minä en n e ä missään neon- enkä pastellivärejä. Missä sinä näet?

Onko tuo SS-virkalakki muuten _oikeasti_ käytössä, vai vain avajaispäivän rekvisiittana? Aika asjallinen!  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

> Onko tuo SS-virkalakki muuten _oikeasti_ käytössä, vai vain avajaispäivän rekvisiittana? Aika asjallinen!


Minun veikkaukseni on, että kuvan kuljettaja on Tukholman raitioliikenteen veteraaneja, Djurgårdslinjenin kuljettajia, ja lakki on perua vuosilta ennen suurta lakkautusta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä en n e ä missään neon- enkä pastellivärejä. Missä sinä näet?


Olihan 80-luku muutakin kuon loppupuolen neonvärit ja college-paidat.

Mieti 80-luvun alkua, tummaa ruskeaa ja runsasta puupaneelien (tummien) käyttöä. Maalarinvalkoista. Oranssia. Sieltä se tulee. Ja toi kulta muuten sopii siihen värimaailmaan kuin nenä päähän. Tai kuin C-kasetti kahden dekin mankkaan. Tai kuin silmälasiton Arvi Lind puoli yhdeksän uutisiin, jota tulevat samaan aikaan molemmilta tv-kanavilta.  :Smile:  Voihan nämä liittää tietysti 70-lukuunkin, mutta yhtä hyvin ne neonväritkin voi liittää 90-luvun alkuun.

Minkävärisiä noi vaunut muuten oikeasti on? Mustia vai tummanruskeita? Kuvissa ne näyttää kahvinruskeilta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Djurgårdslinjenin raitiotien liikennöinnistä vastaa AB Stockholms Spårvägar, eli sama yritys joka kantaa liikennöintivastuun myös museoraitiotiestä. Eli mukana on hyvin perinteen tuntevaa ja harrastukseen syventynyttä väkeä. Liikennöintisopimus on voimassa vuoteen 2013, optio vuoteen 2015.

http://www.ss.se/

----------


## Hape

Pitkin kesää oli SL'n sivulla äänestys uuden kaupunkiratikan värityksestä. Tämä väritys voitti.
Ruotsin raitiotieseuran foorumilla käytetään ratikoiden uudesta värityksestä nimitystä 'kaffebryggare', eli eiköhän väri ole erittäin tumma ruskea.

----------


## Kaid

> Mieti 80-luvun alkua, tummaa ruskeaa ja runsasta puupaneelien (tummien) käyttöä. Maalarinvalkoista. Oranssia. Sieltä se tulee. Ja toi kulta muuten sopii siihen värimaailmaan kuin nenä päähän.


Alkupuolen 80-luku oli nimenomaisesti se, jota vaunut minusta muistuttavat. Lisäisin Danielin listaan vielä Ritari Ässän ja KITT-auton; Spårväg Cityn vaunut voisivat hyvinkin olla KITT:in kiskoilla kulkevia serkkuja.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Alkupuolen 80-luku oli nimenomaisesti se, jota vaunut minusta muistuttavat. Lisäisin Danielin listaan vielä Ritari Ässän ja KITT-auton; Spårväg Cityn vaunut voisivat hyvinkin olla KITT:in kiskoilla kulkevia serkkuja.


Sanos muuta. Toinen mielleyhtymä jonka ne herättää ovat sen ajan Formula 1 -talli Lotuksen väritys. Tallin pääsponsori oli tupakkamerkki John Player's Special ja autot  oli maalattu tupakka-askin värisiksi. Ne olivat mustia kultaisin reunuksin. Lotuksia pidettiin sihen aikaan tyylikkäimpinä kilpa-autona. Olin itse 1980-luvun alussa tyhmyyttäni ruvennut polttamaan ja todelliseksi maailmanmieheksi sitä tunsi itsensä jos sai joltain ulkomaanmatkalta tuliaisiksi hankittua kyseistä tupakkamerkkiä jossa nimenomaan rasia oli se tärkein. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Musta-kultainen... Tai kyllä se tietääkseni ainakin ihan sysimustaksi on tarkoitettu.

Mielestäni vaihtoehdoista paras väritys ja myös todella tyylikäs. Mutta olisin silti toivonut yksinkertaista SL:n vaaleansini-vaaleanharmaata.

----------


## risukasa

> Alkupuolen 80-luku oli nimenomaisesti se, jota vaunut minusta muistuttavat. Lisäisin Danielin listaan vielä Ritari Ässän ja KITT-auton; Spårväg Cityn vaunut voisivat hyvinkin olla KITT:in kiskoilla kulkevia serkkuja.


Ja tuo katselusuunnan mukaan muuttuva helmiäisväri on ERITTÄIN kasaria.

----------


## Jusa

> Ja tuo katselusuunnan mukaan muuttuva helmiäisväri on ERITTÄIN kasaria.


Ilmeisesti olen jo sen verran ikääntynyt, että sana kasari on minulle vieras kirjoittajien sanonnassa ja wikipedia ilmoittaa sen näin:
Kasari on kattilan tyyppinen syvä, yleensä pienehkö ja pitkäkahvainen keittoastia
 :Laughing: 
Mielestäni väritys on kyllä onnistunut valinta. Kerrankin jotain arvokasta.

Helsingin vaunuissakin on käytetty montaa eri vihreää ja varioitten tummempi vihreä on kyllä arvokkaampi.
Avoperävaunun tummempi väri taitaa olla myös alkuperäistä vihreää.

----------


## Hape

Jusa, kasari tarkoittaa tässä tilanteessa kahdeksankymmenlukua (siis 1980-lukua)  :Smile: 

Kuvista päätellen pohjaväri on metallihohtoinen musta joka katselukulman vaihtuessa muistuttaa erittäin tummaa ruskeata, ja kullankeltaiset juovat lisänä tuovat mieleeni tummapaahtoisen kahvin (espresso?).

Muistaakseni metallihohtomaalit olivat 80-luvun alkupuolella erittäin kova saan autojen maalauksessa.

----------


## Kaid

> Sanos muuta. Toinen mielleyhtymä jonka ne herättää ovat sen ajan Formula 1 -talli Lotuksen väritys. Tallin pääsponsori oli tupakkamerkki John Player's Special ja autot  oli maalattu tupakka-askin värisiksi. Ne olivat mustia kultaisin reunuksin. Lotuksia pidettiin sihen aikaan tyylikkäimpinä kilpa-autona.


Paljasta tässä itseni autourheilufaniksi vaikken muuten autoilusta perustakaan ja totean, että Lotusten musta-kultainen JPS-värityshän tuli tallin F1 autoihin jo 70-luvun alussa. Tästä huolimatta samankaltaisuus 70- ja 80-lukujen Lotusten ja Spårväg Cityn vaunujen välillä on hämmästyttävä.




> Helsingin vaunuissakin on käytetty montaa eri vihreää ja varioitten tummempi vihreä on kyllä arvokkaampi.


Nyt menään jo aiheen ohi ja pahasti, mutta kuitenkin... onko varioiden vihreä tummempi kuin nivelien (ja muiden esivarioiden)? Koska minun silmääni varioiden sävy on itseasiassa vaaleampi (ja enemmän turkoosiin vivahtava) kuin nivelten. Tästä johtuen varioiden väritys näyttää minun silmääni vähemmän arvokkaalta kuin vanhempien helsinkiläisvaunujen. No, ehkä tässä tapauksessa vika on joko silmissäni tai niiden takana...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> onko varioiden vihreä tummempi kuin nivelien (ja muiden esivarioiden)?


Hitusen saattaa olla, mutta värisävy todella on selkeästi lyhyempien aallonpituuksien suuntaan eli Vario sinisempi ja Nr1/2 keltaisempi. Maalaus taitaa myös olla Varioissa paljon kiiltävämpi, mikä saattaa tehdä vaikutelmaa vaaleammaksi. Toisaalta ikkunoiden tumma maalaus tekee illuusion, että vihreäkin olisi tummempi, jollei värejä vertaa vierekkäin.

Kotoa varmaan löytyisi parempiakin valokuvia, mutta pikaisella googletuksella löytyi tällaiset:

http://funini.com/train/finland/tram201/08.html

Ylläolevasta Nr1:stä ei kylkeä kannata katsoa, koska se jää varjoon, mutta nokasta värejä pystyy vertaamaan.

Nämä kaksi on myös selkeästi otettu samassa paikassa samoissa valaistusolosuhteissa:

http://funini.com/train/finland/tram201/00.html
http://funini.com/train/finland/tram31/00.html

----------


## hmikko

> Nyt menään jo aiheen ohi ja pahasti, mutta kuitenkin... onko varioiden vihreä tummempi kuin nivelien (ja muiden esivarioiden)?


Tuosta

http://raitio.org/news/uukuva10_2/hkl209_2804.jpg

voinee yrittää vertailla. Molemmista väreistä tosin taitaa olla liikenteessä kaikenlaisia haalistumisen asteita. Puhtaasti värinä itseäkin ehkä miellyttää vanha vihreä enemmän, mutta ymmärrän kyllä, miksi muotoilija ei laittanut sitä Varion kylkeen. Uusi väri jotensakin sopii Varion muotojen kanssa paremmin. Olen muotoilijan kanssa samaa mieltä siitäkin, että keltaisen joutaisi poistaa kokonaan. Varioiden jälkikäteen lisätty raita on ruma ja turha.

Mitä enemmän Spårväg Cityn vaunujen kuvia katselee, sitä rumemmilta ne minusta näyttävät. En vissiin osaa arvostaa kasariformulaestetiikkaa, kun kullanväriset raidat ja kiiltävä epämusta ovat minusta öklöjä. Helsingin mainos-mannejen eri teippauksista olisi voinut johtaa montakin paremmin toimivaa väriyhdistelmää.

----------


## teme

Vanha juttu, mutta en ole tätä täällä nähnyt ja törmäsin taannoin.  Tukholmassa oli pari vuotta sitten jonkinlainen suunnittelukilpailu ratikasta, aika hurjan näköinen kaksikerroskonsepti: http://trendsupdates.com/stockholm%E...eam-transport/

Loppuis ainakin se rutina ettei ole tarpeeksi istumapaikkoja .  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vanha juttu, mutta en ole tätä täällä nähnyt ja törmäsin taannoin.  Tukholmassa oli pari vuotta sitten jonkinlainen suunnittelukilpailu ratikasta, aika hurjan näköinen kaksikerroskonsepti: http://trendsupdates.com/stockholm%E...eam-transport/


Eikä taaskaan mitään uutta auringon alla! 2-kerrosratikoita oli aikanaan runsaasti Lontoossa ja nykyään Hong Kongissa. Esteettömyyden ja liikenteen nopeuden arvostuksen aikana niin ulkoisten kuin sisäistenkin portaiden pois jättämien ja ovien määrän lisääminen ovat suosiossa. 2-kerrosratkaisut toimivat paikallisjunaliikenteessä, jossa pysäkkiajat eivät ole kriittisiä ja kokonaismatka-ajat sitä luokkaa, että on aikaa kivuta portaita junan sisällä. Mutta ratikoissa ja metroissa 1-kerroksisuus on optimaalinen ratkaisu ja kapasiteettilisä per pituusmetri haetaan seisomapaikoilla (viittaan Singaporen ennätyskapasiteettiin 72.000 hlö/h, 1-kerroksisessa junassa lähes pelkästään seisomapaikkoja).

Ja onneksi en joudu vastaamaan tuon designin suunnittelusta täyttämään törmäyslujuusvaatimuksia. Kyllä siinä lasi helisee kun ritilärakenne kolisee.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikä taaskaan mitään uutta auringon alla! 2-kerrosratikoita oli aikanaan runsaasti Lontoossa ja nykyään Hong Kongissa. Esteettömyyden ja liikenteen nopeuden arvostuksen aikana niin ulkoisten kuin sisäistenkin portaiden pois jättämien ja ovien määrän lisääminen ovat suosiossa.


Olisikohan tuo futuristinen kaksikerrosvaunu ollut tarkoitettu matkailijoiden sightseeing-ratikaksi tms? 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Eikä taaskaan mitään uutta auringon alla! 2-kerrosratikoita oli aikanaan runsaasti Lontoossa ja nykyään Hong Kongissa. Esteettömyyden ja liikenteen nopeuden arvostuksen aikana niin ulkoisten kuin sisäistenkin portaiden pois jättämien ja ovien määrän lisääminen ovat suosiossa. 2-kerrosratkaisut toimivat paikallisjunaliikenteessä, jossa pysäkkiajat eivät ole kriittisiä ja kokonaismatka-ajat sitä luokkaa, että on aikaa kivuta portaita junan sisällä.


Tuossa on esteettömyyteen ilmeisesti sellainen ajatus että alaosassa ei juurikaan ole penkkejä, eli lastenvaunut ja lyhyemmän matkan seisten matkustavat on siellä. Mikä ei ole välttämättä edes ihan tyhmä idea sopivilla reiteillä, pidempään matkustavat voi sitten kavuta ylös istumaan.

Mitä tulee pysäkkitoimintoihin, niin ihan kuin tuossa kuvassa olisi toisessa kerroksessa ovet, kaksikerrospysäkkejä?  :Smile:

----------


## Kaid

> Mitä tulee pysäkkitoimintoihin, niin ihan kuin tuossa kuvassa olisi toisessa kerroksessa ovet, kaksikerrospysäkkejä?


Nimenomaan juuri niitä!  :Laughing:  Tuo kaksikerrossuunnitelma ja kaksi maltillisempaa suunnitelmaa kyseisestä kilpailusta olivat esillä Tukholman Spårvägsmuseetissa kun kävin siellä muutama vuosi sitten ja siellä oli myös esimerkkikuva kaksikerrosvaunun kanssa yhteensopivasta kaksikerrospysäkistä. Minulla saattaa olla jossain tallella muutama kuvakin jotka otin vaunujen pienoismalleista jos jotakuta kiinnostaa...

----------


## hmikko

> esimerkkikuva kaksikerrosvaunun kanssa yhteensopivasta kaksikerrospysäkistä.


Tuolla linkatulla sivulla ensimmäisessä kuvassa taitaa vaunun takana olla kuvitelma kaksikerrospysäkistä. Se näkyy jollain lailla vaunun ikkunoiden läpi. Oletan siis, että tuon näköisiä portaita ei laitettaisi vaunuun sisälle. Aika hentoiselta häkkyrältä pysäkki näyttää ainakin mallikuvassa.

----------


## teme

> Tuolla linkatulla sivulla ensimmäisessä kuvassa taitaa vaunun takana olla kuvitelma kaksikerrospysäkistä. Se näkyy jollain lailla vaunun ikkunoiden läpi. Oletan siis, että tuon näköisiä portaita ei laitettaisi vaunuun sisälle. Aika hentoiselta häkkyrältä pysäkki näyttää ainakin mallikuvassa.


Katos vaan.

Hei, tällähän saa tehtyä näppärän metroratikkaduon; kaivetaan kiskot kerroksen verran maan alle ja toisen kerroksen pysäkki on sitten pintatasossa. Päästään siitäkin ikuisuuskeskustelussa että tunneliin vai ei.

----------


## hmikko

> Katos vaan.


Tai sitten ei. Taisi olla meitsin kuvitelmaa. 'Pysäkissä' ei ole mitään tolppien näköistä, joten portaat taitavat olla vaunussa sisällä. Aika outo yhdistelmä, tuon näköiset portaat sliipatuntyylisessä vaunussa.

----------


## SD202

Tuli muuten tuossa jokin aika sitten eräänä arki-iltana koematkustettua Tukholman linjalla 7. Menomatkalle Djurgårdeniin osui kohdalla norrköpingiläinen lainavaunu 34 ja paluumatkalle vertailun vuoksi frankfurtilainen lainavaunu 263. Jälkimmäisessä pisti silmään saksankielisten kylttien ja tarrojen suuri näkyvyys eli niitä ei ole otettu pois lainan ajaksi. Eniten huomioni kiinnittyi kuitenkin siihen, miten hidasta raitiovaunuliikenne tuntui olevan. Liikennevaloetuuksia ei juurikaan ollut keskustassa ja Djurgårdenillakin ajeltiin rauhalliseen tahtiin. Tosin ruotsalaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen ei ole oikeastaan ikinä kuulunut "talla pohjassa" tai "kahva ääriasennossa" ajaminen. Molempien vaunujen henkilökunta oli ruotsalaiseen tapaan ystävällistä ja palvelualtista.

Kaikin puolin kuitenkin voittopuolisesti miellyttävä kokemus ja toivotaan että raitioliikennettä palaa Tukholman keskustaan enemmänkin ja liikenne nopeutuu.

Niin ja ainakin iltahämärässä noiden vaunujen "kasariväritys" oli kyllä tyylikkään näköinen - päiväsaikaan voi tietysti olla eri asia...

----------


## Compact

> ruotsalaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen ei ole oikeastaan ikinä kuulunut "talla pohjassa" tai "kahva ääriasennossa" ajaminen


Elävästi on jäänyt mieleen jostain 1970-80-luvuilta Helsingissä silloin retkeilleiden SSS:n (Ruotsin Raitiotieseura) jäsenten useat kommentit senaikaisten neli- ja nykyistenkin kuusiakselisten ratikoiden kuskien ajotyylistä. Ruotsalaiset "kauhistelivat" stadilaisten rivakkaa ajotyyliä, vaikkapa kaarteisiin, ja pysäkeille vauhdikasta saapumista ja nopeaa lähtökiihdytystä. Ja ovetkin useinmiten avattiin silloin jo jarrutuksen loppuvaiheessa. Neliakseliset vaunut olivat erityisesti "nopeinta" kalustoa. Parhainta kyytiä sai tietenkin Karian kierrejousien päällä. Kyllä länsituristit olivat ihmeissään matkanteon rivakkuudesta...

----------


## 339-DF

> Ruotsalaiset "kauhistelivat" stadilaisten rivakkaa ajotyyliä, vaikkapa kaarteisiin, ja pysäkeille vauhdikasta saapumista ja nopeaa lähtökiihdytystä. Ja ovetkin useinmiten avattiin silloin jo jarrutuksen loppuvaiheessa.


Eipä tarvitse enää kauhistella, nykyäänhän Stadin raitioteillä saa nauttia verkkaisen rauhallisesta kyydistä. Kelpaa sitten ruotsalaisillekin.  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

> Eipä tarvitse enää kauhistella, nykyäänhän Stadin raitioteillä saa nauttia verkkaisen rauhallisesta kyydistä. Kelpaa sitten ruotsalaisillekin.


No, eiköhän se edelleen riipu enemmän siitä että millaisen kuskin kyytiin joutuu, ja millaiseen aikaan. Ei nykyaikataulutkaan ihan läpi päivän ole löysiä, esimerkiksi eilen myöhästyin hallilähdössä Koskela-Arabia klo 14.22 neljä minuuttia vartin matkalla. Ja olivat aikataulut mitä tahansa, niin toisille kaahaaminen on vain yksinkertaisesti tapa. Variotramit vielä mukavasti lisäävät vauhdin tunnetta heilunnalla ja räminällään B)

----------


## 339-DF

> No, eiköhän se edelleen riipu enemmän siitä että millaisen kuskin kyytiin joutuu, ja millaiseen aikaan. [...] Ja olivat aikataulut mitä tahansa, niin toisille kaahaaminen on vain yksinkertaisesti tapa.


Tämä onkin muuten sellainen asia, jolle pitäisi tehdä jotain. Ihan riippumatta siitä, halutaanko, että kaikki ajavat verkkaisesti vai reippaasti vai peräti kaahaamalla (toivottavasti ei!), niin tilanteen pitäisi joka tapauksessa olla sellainen, että kaikki ajavat suurin piirtein samalla tavalla. Eli ajotavan yhdenmukaisuutta pitäisi yrittää parantaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> No, eiköhän se edelleen riipu enemmän siitä että millaisen kuskin kyytiin joutuu


Jep. Kaikilla kuskeilla on kyllä oikeaoppinen tapa kiihdyttää vasta sitten, kun koko vaunu on oiennut kaarteen jälkeen suoraksi. Valitettavasti vain jotkin kuljettajat arvioivat vaununsa pituudeksi n. 5 metriä.

----------


## Jykke

> Kaikilla kuskeilla on kyllä oikeaoppinen tapa kiihdyttää vasta sitten, kun koko vaunu on oiennut kaarteen jälkeen suoraksi. Valitettavasti vain jotkin kuljettajat arvioivat vaununsa pituudeksi n. 5 metriä.


Allekirjoitan täysin tämän havainnon. Varsin monesti on saanut kokea aikamoisen sivuttaisliikkeen jos on sattunut paikkansa valitsemaan peräpäästä.

----------


## skuruman

> Tämä onkin muuten sellainen asia, jolle pitäisi tehdä jotain. Ihan riippumatta siitä, halutaanko, että kaikki ajavat verkkaisesti vai reippaasti vai peräti kaahaamalla (toivottavasti ei!), niin tilanteen pitäisi joka tapauksessa olla sellainen, että kaikki ajavat suurin piirtein samalla tavalla. Eli ajotavan yhdenmukaisuutta pitäisi yrittää parantaa.


Käsittääkseni ajotapatarkkailua tehdään työnjohtajien toimesta nykyään melko säännöllisesti, joten eiköhän kuljettajat tästä palautetta saa mikäli siihen on aihetta.

----------


## ess

Ainakin itselle opetettiin ajamaan raitiovaunua aggressiivisen rauhallisesti tai röyhkeän kohteliaasti.  :Smile:

----------


## Samppa

> Ainakin itselle opetettiin ajamaan raitiovaunua aggressiivisen rauhallisesti tai röyhkeän kohteliaasti.


Tuohan on oikeasti hieno tiivistelmä fiksusta ajotavasta raitiovaunulla. :Very Happy: 

Mielestäni juuri noin raitiovaununkuljettajan pitääkin toimia, kunhan ensin ymmärtää, mitä tuo tiivistelmä käytännössä erilaisissa liikennetilanteissa tarkoittaa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Käsittääkseni ajotapatarkkailua tehdään työnjohtajien toimesta nykyään melko säännöllisesti, joten eiköhän kuljettajat tästä palautetta saa mikäli siihen on aihetta.


Joo, kuulemani mukaan isoveli valvoo -meininki on otettu käyttöön varsinkin vaihde- ja ristikkonopeuksien valvonnassa. Ja varoituksia satelee kuljettajille, jos on ajettu yli 10km/h vaihteissa tai ristikoissa. Siellä täällä saattavat pikkupomot olla tutkan kanssa kyttäämässä (kaikkeen siellä raitioliikenteessä onkin rahaa)!
Onhan tämä tullut todettua ennenkin, että vaihteet ja ristikot 10km/h -rajoitus on naurettava ja vain Wauriotramien syytä! Ei kiskot vanhoista Nr-vaunuista kärsi, joten eikö sitten olisi ollut paikallaan määrätä alempi nopeus koskemaan vain ja ainoastaan Wauriotrameja? Voi mitä sirkusta... Lieneekö perää siinä, että Bombardier on määrännyt ajettavaksi Wauriotrameilla hitaasti vaihteet, koska kuljettajat niissä rikkovat tahallaan (aivan varmasti!) vaunut. Eiköhän ennemminkin ole niin, että Wauriotram-romukasat eivät oikeasti kestä normaalia ajoa! Nyt raitioliikenteen jatkuvasta hidastumisesta kärsivät asiakkaat myös muukin liikenne!

----------


## Lauri Räty

Tukholman katuratikalla on ollut ongelmia eilen, vaunupulan vuoksi on jouduttu osa vuoroista korvaamaan busseilla. Onko kenelläkään tietoa mikä vaunuja vaivaa?




> *Spårväg City linje 7*: Låggolvsvagn ersatt
> Spårväg City linje 7 från Waldemarsudde kl 8:30, 9:07, 9:42, 10:19, 10:57 mot Sergels torg körs inte med låggolvsvagn på grund av vagnbrist.
> 
> Vid Waldemarsudde avgår låggolvsbuss från hållplatsen ca 50 m framför spårvagnshållplatsen. 
> Inskrivet: 2010-10-08 06:31
> 
> *Spårväg City linje 7*: Låggolvsvagn ersatt
> Spårväg City linje 7 från Sergels torg kl 8:52, 9:26, 10:03, 10:41, 11:18 mot Waldemarsudde körs inte med låggolvsvagn på grund av vagnbrist.
> 
> ...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Satuin olemaan torstaina 7.10. Tukholmassa ja matkustin myös raitiotiellä. Tultuani Sergelin torin päätepysäkille olisi 13.11 ollut lähin aikataulun mukainen lähtö, mutta se oli korvattu bussilla. 13.18 lähdössä oli vaunu 33, joten ainakin se oli ajokunnossa. Matka sujui Skansenin tienoille ilman havaittavia erikoisuuksia, mutta sitten seistiin pysäkillä muutama minuutti. Kuljettajan kuulutuksesta sain käsityksen, että olisi pitänyt olla sekä kuljettajan että vaunun vaihto. Lopulta paikalle saatiin uusi kuljettaja ja matka jatkui päätepysäkille. Paluuvuoroa myöhästytti lisää kahdelta eri pysäkiltä kyytiin tulleet kaksi lapsilaumaa. Matkustajia oli muutenkin paljon näköisesti. Sergelin torin päätepysäkille saavuttiin 13.55 eli 5 min myöhässä painettuun aikatauluun merkitystä.

Matkustin myös Tvärbanalla ja Nockebybanalla. Aikataulun mukaan ne ovat lokalbanoja. Kalustossa oli matkustamossa pysäytysnapit tuomassa raitiovaunutunnelmaa. Kalusto näytti olevan yhteistä näillä kahdella linjalla, koska matkustamossa oli kummankin linjan reitti-informaatiotarrat. Tvärbanalla ajettiin kaksivaunuisia junia ja Nockebybanalla yksivaunuisia. Myös Tvärbanan matkustajat olisivat mahtuneet hyvin yhteenkin vaunuun klo 11 - 12 välillä. Katuajo-osuudella kuulutuksessa varoitettiin erityisen laiturin puuttumisesta. Muutamalle sillalle rata nousi yllättävän jyrkän oloisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tukholman katuratikalla on ollut ongelmia eilen, vaunupulan vuoksi on jouduttu osa vuoroista korvaamaan busseilla. Onko kenelläkään tietoa mikä vaunuja vaivaa?


AB Stockholms Spårvägarilta saamani tiedon mukaan kahdessa vaunussa on moottorivika, jota parhaillaan pyritään korjaamaan.

Tämä on sitten varmaan ikävä esimerkki pienen järjestelmän haavoittuvaisuudesta. Varavaunuja pitäisi olla suhteessa linjavaunuihin hirvittävän paljon, jotta liikenne saadaan turvattua myös odottamattomissa tilanteissa.

Vielä Tukholmasta: tällä tavalla SL valistaa tukholmalaisia kadullaliikkujia siitä, miten ratikat tulee ottaa huomioon: http://sl.se/sv/Om-SL/Nyheter/Titta-upp/ Kannattaisikohan meidän ottaa tässäkin asiassa mallia Ruotsista ja pistää Helsingissä pystyyn oikein kunnon kampanja? Muistutettaisiin erityisesti takseja sekä tietysti kaikkia muitakin noista kolmesta SL:n kokoamasta asiasta, erityisesti siitä, että "raitiovaunun ei tarvitse pysähtyä liikennevalottomissa risteyksissä". Se on aika karusti sanottu tuossa SL:n tiedotteessa, ja hyvää tekisi helsinkiläistenkin pitää se mielessä.

----------


## hmikko

> Tämä on sitten varmaan ikävä esimerkki pienen järjestelmän haavoittuvaisuudesta. Varavaunuja pitäisi olla suhteessa linjavaunuihin hirvittävän paljon, jotta liikenne saadaan turvattua myös odottamattomissa tilanteissa.


Tämä on nyt tyhmä kysymys johon varmaan löytyisi vastaus tältä tai ruotsalaiselta foorumilta, mutta mikä estää paikkaamasta kalustopulaa Tvärbananin tai Nockebybananin vaunuilla? Omistussuhteet tietysti, kun operaattori on eri, mutta onko tuossa joku ratkaiseva tekninen ongelma? Tukholman järjestelmän ei tässä vaiheessa olisi mitenkään pakko olla "pieni ja haavoittuva", enemmän ja vähemmän yhteensopivien raitioteiden määrähän on jo melkoinen.

----------


## Relayer

> Omistussuhteet tietysti, kun operaattori on eri, mutta onko tuossa joku ratkaiseva tekninen ongelma?


Eiköhän tuossa ole jo riittävän ratkaiseva ongelma.

Onko järjestelmien välillä edes raideyhteyttä?

----------


## late-

> Tämä on nyt tyhmä kysymys johon varmaan löytyisi vastaus tältä tai ruotsalaiselta foorumilta, mutta mikä estää paikkaamasta kalustopulaa Tvärbananin tai Nockebybananin vaunuilla?


Näiden linjen vaunutyyppi A32 on liian leveä eikä taivu keskustalinjan pienimmistä kaarteista.

Leveysasia on siitä mielenkiintoinen, että linjalla 7 saatetaan tulevaisuudessa käyttää 2,65 metrin vaunuja eli yhtä leveitä kuin A32. Laiturit on kuitenkin ainakin toistaiseksi sovitettu 2,4 metrin vaunuille, koska nyt lainassa olevat ja niiden tilalle liisattavat uudet samanlaiset vaunu ovat sen levyisiä.

----------


## hmikko

> Näiden linjojen vaunutyyppi A32 on liian leveä eikä taivu keskustalinjan pienimmistä kaarteista.


Sinänsä aika harmillisen lähellä mutta liian kaukana tuo yhteensopivuus. Minimikaarresäteet ovat valmistajan mukaan Flexity Swiftille (A32) 25 m ja Fexity Classicille (A34) 18 m. Pituus ja nivelten määrä ovat noissa kahdessa samat, mutta kompastuskivenä taitaa olla (?) se, että A32:ssa on pidempiä osia (välipala on töpö). Pitäisikö tästä ottaa jotain oppia Raide-Jokerin yhteensopivuuden kannalta? Helsingissä tietty kaarresäteet ovat vielä haasteellisempia, mutta ainakin vaunun leveydestä sietäisi tehdä yhteensopivan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olin itse käymässä Djurgårdslinjenillä ti 28.9. Tällöin yksi matalalattiavaunu oli korvattuna SSLidJ:n A24B - vaunulla 17, ks: http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/vag...vagn.php?id=89

Tuolloin kaksi matalalattiavaunuista oli epäkunnossa. Keskustelujen perusteella vaikutti siltä, että ongelmana on keskeisesti se, että uudet vaunut ovat SL:n vuokraamia, ja vastuusuhteet SL:n ja SS Ab:n välillä ovat jossain määrin epäselvät joka hidastaa vaunujen saamista käyttökuntoon vaunujen vikaantuessa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä on sitten varmaan ikävä esimerkki pienen järjestelmän haavoittuvaisuudesta. Varavaunuja pitäisi olla suhteessa linjavaunuihin hirvittävän paljon, jotta liikenne saadaan turvattua myös odottamattomissa tilanteissa.


Toisaalta, jos ollaan päädytty pieneen järjestelmään, tilanne on yleensä sellainen, että liikenne voidaan kohtuullisen helposti korvata busseilla. Ongelman paikkaa taitaa olla lähinnä silloin kun suurempaa järjestelmää ollaan vasta rakentamassa ja alkuun operoidaan pienellä vaunumäärällä. Tosin mikään ei estä pitämästä suhteellisen suurta määrää varavaunuja, jos tiedetään että järjestelmää ollaan laajentamassa.

----------


## Kaid

Kävin itse tarkkailemassa ja ajamassa Spårväg Cityllä viime lauantai-iltana (9. 10.). Ajossa olivat kaikki nörrköpingiläiset lainavaunut (33-35), frankfurtilaisista vain 263, sekä veteraaniavaunu SSLidJ 17 (jälkimmäisen kanssa ajoi päällekkäistä vuoroa yksi sininen bussi). Ainakin lauantai-iltapäiväisen tarkkailun mukaan Spårväg City on tullut tarpeeseen, vaunut olivat poikkeuksetta raskaassa kuormassa - itse ajoin Djurgårdenista poispäin 18.00 aikaan ja vaunu tuli Skansenin pysäkiltä niin täyteen, ettei rahastajalla ollut mitään mahdollisuutta tehdä työtään.

Varavaunujen suhteen ihmettelen, eikö varavaunuiksi oltaisi voitu ottaa enemmänkin Ängbyvaunuja, joko Nockebybanalta työttömiksi jääneitä (jos noita on vielä jäljellä) tai sitten lainata muutamaa yksilö Lindingöbanalta? Vaunut ovat toki yli 60-vuotiaita eivätkä sinällään ihan moderneinta kalustoa, mutta olisivat kuitenkin parempi kuin ei vaunuja ollenkaan.

Mitä linjan nopeuteen tulee, niin kieltämättä Sergels torg-Norrmalmstorg -välillä matka oli suhteellisen hidasta (toisaalta, tarvitseeko tuollaisella keskusta-alueella välttämättä tuhottoman nopeaa ollakaan?). Sen sijaan Strandvägenin erilliskaistalla ainakin vaunun 35 kuljettajat päästelivät reilua vauhtia ja kyyti ainakin tuntui nopeammalta kuin Helsingissä (tai Norrköpingissä, jossa olin käynyt edellispäivänä).

Vaunujen värityksen suhteen minulla paljastui, että yleensä mustalta näyttävä sävy vaihtaa väriä valon tulosuunnan mukaan. Matalalta tulevassa auringonvalossa mustat vaunut muuttuivatkin kirkkaan keltaisiksi. Efekti on todella hienon näköinen - tosin se toimii vain, jos vaunua katsoo valon tulosuunnasta.

----------


## hmikko

SL:n Youtube-kanavalle viikko sitten ilmaantunut videonpätkä Tvärbananin jatkorakentamisesta Alvikista Solnaan. Liikenteen esitetään alkavan 2013.

----------


## hmikko

SL julkaisi paperin Lidingöbanan kehittämisen esisuunnitelmasta ja kyselee kansalaisten mietteitä asiasta (suora linkki PDF-tiedostoon). Vaihtoehtoina näyttäisi olevan nykyisen linjauksen kohentaminen rakentamalla lisää kaksiraiteista rataa ja linjauksen muuttaminen kulkemaan Lidingön keskustan kautta. Joka tapauksessa tähtäimessä on siis tulevaisuudessa liittäminen Spårväg Cityyn Ropstenissa.

----------


## Hape

Raideliikenne näyttää olevan kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden suosiossa Tukholman seudulla.
SL tutkii myös spårväg Syd'iä, siis esikaupunkiraitiotietä lounaisten lähiöiden aluella. Idean alustava suunnitelma vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta: http://sl.se/sv/Om-SL/Nyheter/Samrad-om-sparvag-syd/

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jotain on jäänyt vielä jäljelle Tvärbananin nimeä edeltävästä ajasta. Globenin pysäkkikatos 1.10.2010.

----------


## Hape

SL on laittanut sivulleen suunnitelman joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä seuraavan vuosikymmenen aikana. Painopiste on raideliikenteessä.
Linkki:
http://sl.se/sv/Om-SL/Nyheter/En-lan...-for-trafiken/

Ja klikatkaa alemman pdf-tiedoston linkkiä.

----------


## Hape

Tänään havaitsin SL'n sivulla uutisen että  espanjalainen CAF toimittaa 121 raitiovaunua SL'lle. Vaunut ovat tarkoitetut keskustan ja esikaupunkialueen linjoille. Toimitus on suunniteltu alkamaan kevällä 2013.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Lisäksi Spårväg Cityä on päätetty jatkaa Ropstenista (sitten kun se on sinne saakka rakennettu) eteenpäin ja muuttaa reittiä Lidingön länsilaidalla kulkemaan hieman koilliseen, Lidingön keskustan kautta.

----------


## hmikko

> Tänään havaitsin SL'n sivulla uutisen että  espanjalainen CAF toimittaa 121 raitiovaunua SL'lle. Vaunut ovat tarkoitetut keskustan ja esikaupunkialueen linjoille. Toimitus on suunniteltu alkamaan kevällä 2013.


Melkoinen määrä vaunuja yhdessä tilauksessa, vaikka tuossa optiot ovatkin mukana. Nuo siis kaiketi tulevat mm. korvaamaan Lidingöbananin ja Saltsjöbananin nykyisen kaluston. Onko Flexityihin oltu Tukholmassa tyytymättömiä, vai mahtoiko Bombardier hävitä tämän kierroksen hinnan perusteella? CAF:n sivuilla en vielä nähnyt mitään mainintaa Tukholmasta ainakaan englanninksi.

----------


## Compact

Onko Tukholmassa mitään johdinautoihin perustuvaa liikennesuunnitelmaa vireillä niinkuin Helsingissä? Onko siellä mietitty lainkaan tätä asiaa?

Tukholmaankin saisi hienot laajat systeemit trollikoilla, eikä tarvitsisi ryhtyä raitiotieinvestointeihin, kun kadutkin jo kerta ovat valmiina olemassa.

----------


## vristo

> Onko Tukholmassa mitään johdinautoihin perustuvaa liikennesuunnitelmaa vireillä niinkuin Helsingissä?


Ei aivan, mutta katsohan tätä uutista:

Nobina vinner SL-upphandling i Norrtälje

Siellä kirjoitetaan mm. seuraavaa:




> Nobina har vunnit upphandlingen av busstrafiken avseende Norrtälje.  Upphandlingen drevs av Storstockholms Lokaltrafik, SL, avseende busstrafiken mellan huvudsakligen Stockholm och Norrtälje omfattande 85 bussar, varav 20 dubbeldäckare.


Toinen linkki aiheeseen:

Tuossahan olisi ideaa; pitäisi varmaan selvittää täälläkin  :Wink: .

----------


## hmikko

> eikä tarvitsisi ryhtyä raitiotieinvestointeihin


Tämän jauhamiselle on tietysti omakin ketjunsa, mutta todettakoon nyt tähän, että bussi ei muutu ratikaksi sillä, että se laitetaan kulkemaan sähköllä. Tukholmassahan Spårväg Cityä on tietoisesti kehitetty siitä lähtökohdasta, että se korvaa bussiliikennettä.

----------


## Kaid

> Onko Tukholmassa mitään johdinautoihin perustuvaa liikennesuunnitelmaa vireillä niinkuin Helsingissä? Onko siellä mietitty lainkaan tätä asiaa?
> 
> Tukholmaankin saisi hienot laajat systeemit trollikoilla, eikä tarvitsisi ryhtyä raitiotieinvestointeihin, kun kadutkin jo kerta ovat valmiina olemassa.


Tukholmassahan oli suhtis laaja trollikkajärjestelmä 1940-60-luvuilla. Trollikat kuitenkin todettiin huonoksi ratkaisuksi 1950-luvun lopulla ja järjestelmä ajettiin alas. Päätelmä ei ilmeisesti ole mihinkään muuttunut puolen vuosisadan aikana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko siellä mietitty lainkaan tätä asiaa?


Kysymystä ei ehkä ollut asetettu kovin vakavalla mielellä, mutta tuotakin asiaa on pähkäillyt ainakin paikallinen kauppakamari. Juttu aiheesta.

----------


## vristo

> Kysymystä ei ehkä ollut asetettu kovin vakavalla mielellä, mutta tuotakin asiaa on pähkäillyt ainakin paikallinen kauppakamari. Juttu aiheesta.


Olikohan se joskus 90-luvun alussa kun muistan, että Stockiksessa puhuttiin jotain trollikoista ja muistan hämärästi jonkin sellaisen esitteen, jossa oli oikein kuvakin aiheesta. Taisi olla niin, että siinä oli SL:n keskustan bussilinjoista ainakin ex-41 esitetty trollikkalinjana (taisi olla joku muukin)? Nimimerkki Rattivaunukin ehkäpä muistaa tämän (taisi olla Tukholman UITP:n yhteydessä vuonna 1992, tai jotain?). Kyllä sielläkin on käsittääkseni siis tasaisin väliajoin "herätelty" trollikoita henkiin. 

Mutta tuosta raitiovaunukaupasta: mielestäni se on toki todella hieno edistysaskel Tukholman joukkoliikenteelle ja olisikin varsin mielenkiintoista, jos Helsinki valitsisi saman toimittajan uusille raitiovaunuilleen.

----------


## Jykke

> Mutta tuosta raitiovaunukaupasta: mielestäni se on toki todella hieno edistysaskel Tukholman joukkoliikenteelle ja olisikin varsin mielenkiintoista, jos Helsinki valitsisi saman toimittajan uusille raitiovaunuilleen.


Mitkäs valmistajat nyt mukana enään ovat Transtechin lisäksi? CAF ilmeisesti? Ja vaikka olenkin joskus kuullut ratkemispäivän, niin voisiko joku sen kertoa toistamiseen? Joulukuussahan se oli, mutta milloin...

PS: Meikäläinen toivoo voittoa Transtechille.  :Wink:

----------


## Jusa

> Joulukuussahan se oli, mutta milloin...


Ainakin 16.12 on johtokunnan kokous.
Mirva ainakin veikkasi, että asia päätetään joulukuun kokouksessa.

----------


## hmikko

> Mitkäs valmistajat nyt mukana enään ovat Transtechin lisäksi? CAF ilmeisesti?


Muodollisesti kaiketi Bomba, CAF, Skoda, Transtech ja Vossloh. Skodahan valitti jo ennen päätöstä tavasta, jolla toisen kierroksen tarjouspyyntö oli tehty, joten he ilmeisesti eivät usko itsekään pärjäävänsä kilpailussa annetuilla reunaehdoilla.

----------


## 339-DF

Loppusuoralla on kolme: Transtech, CAF ja Bombardier. Muut on tiputettu jo aiemmin ja Skodahan ei jättänyt tarjousta lopulta ollenkaan.

----------


## hmikko

Sveriges Radion viimekuisen jutun mukaan SL arpoo Saltsjöbanan remonttia uudelleen. Danvikin/Henrikdalsbergin sillat ja tunnelit ovat osoittautuneet liian kalliinksi. Tarkoitus oli siis laittaa autoliikenne aika tyyriiseen tunneliin ja tehdä ratikoille uusi silta. Nyt vissiin väläytellään vaihtoehtona ajaa nykyisellä Saltsjöbananilla käsittääkseni uutta tunnelbanan standardin mukaista kalustoa eikä muuttaakaan rataa raitiotieksi.

----------


## JE

Minusta on selvää, ettei Saltsjön rataa enää ryhdytä raitiotieksi muuttamaan. Suunnitelmia on veivattu niin paljon jo aiemmin, että on liian vähäinen kannatus aiemmin "viralliselle" ratikkavaihtoehdolle on ilmeinen. Uudesta kalustosta on siten kaiken järjen mukaan tulossa korkeille laitureille ja nykyiselle kalustoleveydelle sovitettua. Raitiotieinvestoinnit onkin järkevämpi suunnata reiteille, joilla raitiovaunun joustavuudesta ja soveltuvuudesta on etua.

----------


## hmikko

Tukholmalaiset saavat taas äänestää uusien vaunujen värityksestä. Tällä kertaa tosin vaihtoehtojen haarukka on aika rajallinen edelliseen verrattuna. SL:n sinistä pukkaa joka tapauksessa:

http://nyavagnar.sl.se/

Kolme vaihtoehtoa:

http://nyavagnar.sl.se/designforslagen.html

----------


## sehta

Tässä on videopätkä Tvärbananin jatkon rakentamisesta. Ei erityisen syvällistä informaatiota, mutta kuitenkin ihan kiinnostavaa:

http://www.yimby.se/2011/07/lagesrap...anan_1073.html

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sveriges Radion viimekuisen jutun mukaan SL arpoo Saltsjöbanan remonttia uudelleen.


Ilmeisesti SL:n ja kaupungin uuteen strategiaan kuuluu edelleen raitiotie-Saltsjöbanan. Näin uutisoi Dagens Nyheter tänään. Svenska Dagbladet taisi itse asiassa kirjoittaa jo toukokuussa kuudesta uudesta raitiolinjasta, mutta tämä DN:n kartta näyttää hieman erilaiselta. Ehkä tajuttiin, että edes ylijäämämetrokalustolla ei kannata lähteä tilapäisesti Saltsjöhön ajelemaan, vaan että pitemmällä tähtäimellä raitiotieverkoston laajentaminen on taloudellisesti kannattavampaa.

Katsotaan, miltä vuosi 2030 näyttää Tukholmassa. Raitiotiemyönteisyys ainakin on suurta ja Tvärbanan on vuodesta toiseen kaupungin suosituin kulkuväline.

----------


## JE

Ihan en menisi vannomaan, että Saltsjön rataa raitiotieksi muutettaisiin. Kysehän on siitä, että virallisesti se on edelleen suunnitelmissa, mutta kun mainittu suunnitelma oikeasti on pantu jäihin, on vähintäänkin mahdollista, että ratkaisuksi generoituu jotakin muuta. Raitiotiemuutosta voi joka tapauksessa pitää erittäin toivottavana, nimenomaan siltä kannalta, että Saltsjöbadenista tarjoutuisi vaihdoton yhteys myös Tvärbanaa pitkin Årstaan, jolloin valtiollisen rataverkon paikallisjuniin pääsisi yhdellä vaihdolla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Raitiotiemuutosta voi joka tapauksessa pitää erittäin toivottavana, nimenomaan siltä kannalta, että Saltsjöbadenista tarjoutuisi vaihdoton yhteys myös Tvärbanaa pitkin Årstaan, jolloin valtiollisen rataverkon paikallisjuniin pääsisi yhdellä vaihdolla.


Plus että ratikalla pääsee tulevaisuudessa mahdollisesti Slussenia pitemmälle, esimerkiksi suoraan keskustaan. Saltsjöbananin jatkaminen ratikkaratana olisi entistä halvempaa, tai ainakin halvempaa kuin tunnelbanaradan.

Saltsjöbananilla on puulaiturit, rata kulkee kapella penkereillä ja sillä on useita tasoristeyksiä. Jos Cx-vaunujen muuttaminen ilmavirrotteisiksi onnistuu, niin mikäpäs siinä, saadaan jatkoa nykyisenkaltaiselle Saltsjöbananille. Mutta radalla on kuitenkin perusparannustarvetta ja kohta pitäisi tehdä päätös, aletaanko banaa keventää raitiotieksi vai jatketaanko nykyisellä vai jopa raskaammalla systeemillä, joka kuitenkin vaatii mm. tuplarataa ja uutta tunnelia. Sinistä tunnelbanalinjaa halutaan joka tapauksessa joskus jatkaa Nackaan ja Nackasta eteenpäin, oli ratikka tai ei.

----------


## hmikko

> Näin uutisoi Dagens Nyheter tänään.



Hauskaa luettavaa tuohon juttuun tulleet yleisökommentit. Vakiorutinoiden (tehkää tunnelbaanaa/trollikoita/pyöräkaistoja, ratikat ovat vanhanaikaisia/kirskuvat/eivät ohita/juuttuvat talvella)  lisäksi siellä oli tyly ruotsalaiskansallinen toivotus "muuttakaa Göteborgiin!"

----------


## JE

Cx-vaunujen muuttelu ei minusta ole enää ratkaisu Saltsjöbanania varten. Enkä täysin ole vakuuttunut, että se kuuluisi suunnitelmiinkaan. C6-sarja alkaa olla jo kovin ikääntynyt, ja C14/15-junien poisto ei kai aivan lähivuosina ole edessäkään. Siten vaunuja muuttamalla saadaan aikaan maksimissaankin lyhytaikainen väliaikaisratkaisu. Sanoisin myös, että Saltsjön rataa kannattaa kehittää sillä ajatuksella, että Nackan metron toteutus vähän viivästyisi. Ei se tunnelin porailu nimittäin ihan halpaa Ruotsissakaan ole.

Mutta yhtä kaikki: minusta mikään ei vähään aikaan ole viitannut siihen, että Saltsjöbananin muutoksesta todella enää oltaisiin kiinnostuneita. Dagens Nyheterin kartassa se toki oli, mutta se kartta oli Tvärbananin suhteen muutoinkin täynnä virheitä. Linjaus Stora Essingenillä oli merkitty väärin, lisäksi mahdollisesti jo aivan lähitulevaisuudessa toteutuva Kistan haara puuttui kartasta, vaikka kartan oli tarkoitus esittää vuotta 2030.

----------


## hmikko

> Sanoisin myös, että Saltsjön rataa kannattaa kehittää sillä ajatuksella, että Nackan metron toteutus vähän viivästyisi.


Oliko SL:n suunnitelmissa raitiotiehaaraa Nacka Forumin suuntaan? Ruotsalaisella webbifoorumillahan näitä on visioitu, mutta viralliset suunnitelmat taisivat pitäytyä Saltsjön radan nykyisellä reitillä. Itselleni tuli mieleen, että kuinka haasteelliseksi linjaston laatiminen menee, jos Saltsjön radalle tulee kolmas haara?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta yhtä kaikki: minusta mikään ei vähään aikaan ole viitannut siihen, että Saltsjöbananin muutoksesta todella enää oltaisiin kiinnostuneita.


SL planerar och bygger -> Saltsjöbanan och Tvärbana Ost.
Siellä lukee näin:



> Hösten 2010 utökades uppdraget till att även omfatta en idéstudie av  framtida, alternativa kollektivtrafiklösningar för ostsektorn.  Idéstudien färdigställs under hösten 2011.
> 
> I idéstudien ingår att belysa såväl Saltsjöbanans utformning på kort  sikt som på lång sikt i kombination med en eventuell, framtida  tunnelbana till Nacka C, Tvärbanans koppling till Saltsjöbanan och  tunnelbanan samt bussnätets utformning.

----------


## kouvo

> Sinistä tunnelbanalinjaa halutaan joka tapauksessa joskus jatkaa Nackaan ja Nackasta eteenpäin, oli ratikka tai ei.


Jos näin on, niin tuskin sinne mitään ratikkaa vakavasti edes suunnitellaan. Enkä nyt oikeastaan näkisi siinä mitään järkeäkään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos näin on, niin tuskin sinne mitään ratikkaa vakavasti edes suunnitellaan. Enkä nyt oikeastaan näkisi siinä mitään järkeäkään.


Ratikan ei ole tarkoitus mennä Nackan keskukseen, vaan ilmeisesti ainoastaan sinne, missä Saltsjöbanan nykyään kulkee. Nackaan taas on suunniteltu sinisen linjan jatkoa joko suoraan Djurgårdenin ali tai mahdollisesti Kungsträdgårdenilta jyrkästi etelään kääntyen ja Södermalmin kautta menien. Ratikka ja tunnelbana siis kohtaisivat Slussenissa ja Sicklassa, muttei kuitenkaan ihan toisiaan poissulkevasti, vaan ehkä enemmänkin täydentäen. Tunnelbanan haaroittaminen Saltsjöhön taas olisi mielestäni vielä järjettömämpää, jos kerran mahdollisuus koplata olemassa olevaan pikaraitiotieverkostoon on olemassa.

Tuo Nackan tunnelbana ei ymmärtääkseni kuitenkaan kuulu lähitulevaisuuden suunnitelmiin, kuten Saltsjöbananin remontti, vaikka pitemmällä, Värmdössä, tarvetta kai olisi.

----------


## kouvo

> Tunnelbanan haaroittaminen Saltsjöhön taas olisi mielestäni vielä järjettömämpää, jos kerran mahdollisuus koplata olemassa olevaan pikaraitiotieverkostoon on olemassa.


Olenko nyt käsittänyt väärin, että tuo Saltsjöbana on teknisesti lähes identtinen Tunnelbanan kanssa (erona lähinnä virroitus)? Jos näin on, niin mitäs järjetöntä tuossa nyt olisi? 

Seuraava pohdiskelu perustuu tähän ilmeisesti paikallisen harrastajan ideaan (ja lähinnä kuviin, kun en virkamiesruotsillani :Razz:  jaksanut lähteä tekstiin yleissilmäystä tarkemmin tutustumaan): http://www.graman.net/blog/index.php...y090528-113623

Tukholmassahan on 10 minuutin perusfrekvenssi metrolinjoilla, joten tuossa ehdotettujen linjojen ohella myös Saltsjöbadenin linja mahtuisi verkostoon. Joko niin että joka toinen metro tällä haaralla Saltsjöbadeniin ja joka toinen Solsidaniin (jolloin haaroilla olisi nykyisen Saltsjöbanan mukainen 20 minuutin vuoroväli) tai sitten kakki Saltsjöbadeniin ja bussiliityntä hoitaisi Solsidanin. Tvärbana puolestaan voitaisiin jatkaa nykyistä Saltsjöbanaa Henriksdaliin asti, ja siitä tulisi näiden järjestelmien välinen vaihtoasema. 

Jotenkin vaan tuntuu siltä (kyseisiä nurkkia juurikaan tuntematta), että nämä Badenit ja Sidanit sijaitsevat niin kaukana kaupungista, että ratikka (pikaisenakaan) ei välttämättä ole se paras ratkaisu. Ja edelleen vahvasti mutulla jatkaen, väittäisin että tuollainen jokeri-tyyppinen linjausratkaisu (jossa keskusta jää edelleen vaihdon taakse) ei noita kulmia parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla palvele.

Kai tuo sinisen linjan laajennus merien alituksineen maksaa maltaita, eikä siihen välttämättä kansankodistakaan rahoitusta löydy heittämällä ja projekti mahdollisesti siirtyy hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Mutta siltikään en lähtisi Saltsjöbanaa Tvärbanittamaan, vaan jatkaisin nykyisellä systeemillä, kunnes rahat löytyy Tunnelbanan laajennukseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olenko nyt käsittänyt väärin, että tuo Saltsjöbana on teknisesti lähes identtinen Tunnelbanan kanssa (erona lähinnä virroitus)? Jos näin on, niin mitäs järjetöntä tuossa nyt olisi?


Teknisesti rata muistuttaa maaseuturatikkaa. Tunnelbanan laituripituus on n. 150 metriä, Saltsjöbananilla pisimmätkään ei taida yltää kuin sataan metriin. Maasto, jossa baana kulkee on sellaista, että niillä kurveilla sijaitsevia asemia ei noin vain pidennetäkään kolmanneksella. Saltsjöbananilla on myös paljon tasoristeyksiä (luultavasti 10 tai enemmän) sekä kapeaan käytävään ahdettua yhden raideparin rataa. Ainut, mikä sen saa muistuttamaan tunnelbanaa on korkeat laiturit, nämä ovat puusta tehdyt, koska ilmeisesti vanhojen tunnelbanajunien muuttaminen radalle sopivaksi on väliaikaiseksi tarkoitettu. Kun ratikaksi muuttamista alettiin viime vuonna pistämään jäihin, oli ainut keskusteltu vaihtoehto vanhojen tunnelbanavaunujen ottaminen (taas) tilapäisesti käyttöön radalla ilmavirrotteisena ja tulevaisuuden tunnelbanalaajennuksen odottaminen.




> Jotenkin vaan tuntuu siltä (kyseisiä nurkkia juurikaan tuntematta), että nämä Badenit ja Sidanit sijaitsevat niin kaukana kaupungista, että ratikka (pikaisenakaan) ei välttämättä ole se paras ratkaisu.  Ja edelleen vahvasti mutulla jatkaen, väittäisin että tuollainen  jokeri-tyyppinen linjausratkaisu (jossa keskusta jää edelleen vaihdon  taakse) ei noita kulmia parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla palvele.


Tähän mennessä ilmeisesti asukkaat näissä badeneissa ja sidaneissa ilmeisesti ovat tyytyväisiä ja ylpeitä baanastaan, samoin kuin Lidingössä ja Nockebyssä. Missään näistä paikoista ei välttämättä haluta vaihtaa tunnelbanaan, vaikka joutuvatkin vaihtamaan. A32 selvinnee tuostakin etapista Slussenille nopeammin kuin nykyiset C10 ja C11 paremman kiihtyvyytensä ansiosta. Ei ole paras mahdollinen ratkaisu vaihtaa Slussenissa. Jatko ratikalla keskustaan on jossain SL:n dokumenteissa ja sitä kovasti odotellaan.




> Mutta siltikään en lähtisi Saltsjöbanaa Tvärbanittamaan, vaan jatkaisin nykyisellä systeemillä, kunnes rahat löytyy Tunnelbanan laajennukseen.


Jos junat kestää eikä niiden remontti ihan tuhottomasti maksa. Ei banan varrella asuvia ainakaan tietääkseni haittaa. Mutta eipä siellä kai olla pahoillaankaan, jos junat vaihtuu Tvärbanaratikoihin.

----------


## JE

Minä en missään nimessä muuttaisi nykyistä Saltsjön rataa metroksi. Eikä se suunnitelmissa ole ollutkaan. Nackan metro puolestaan on tarkoitus rakentaa Kungsträdgårdenista meren ali, ja sen toteutusaika ja kustannukset kasvavat vielä nykyisistä arvioista.

Ratikkavaihtoehdon ongelma on käsittääkseni siinä, että rata on jo nykyisellään kapasiteettinsa ylärajoilla 105-metrisin junin. Raitiovaunukalustoon siirryttäessä tarkoitus olisi ajaa kolmen A32- tai kolmen A35-vaunun yhdistelminä, joille pituudeksi tulisi lähemmäs 90 metriä. Tällä ratkaisulla ei saavuteta edes nykyistä kapasiteettia, ja toisaalta on hiukan epävarmaa, miten valmis Tukholman kaupunki olisi hyväksymään näin pitkiä yhdistelmiä Slussenia lähemmäs ydinkeskustaan ulottuvalle reitille. Looginen ratkaisu olisi ja on tietysti vuorovälin tihentäminen, se on nykyisin tiheimmilläänmin muistaakseni 15-20 minuuttia. Mutta jos vuoroväliä tihennetään mitenkään olennaisesti, sitten on Slussenin ja Henriksdalin välinen osuus kaksiraiteistettava. Siihen taas ei nykyistä käytävää pitkin ole mahdollisuutta, jolloin rata on siirrettävä muualle. Joko se tarkoittaa kallista tunneliratkaisua tai sitten muita uudelleenjärjestelyjä.

En usko, että radan muutos raitiotieksi on ollenkaan mahdotonta. Silti on selvää, että muutos ei onnistu vain madaltamalla laiturit.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta jos vuoroväliä tihennetään mitenkään olennaisesti, sitten on Slussenin ja Henriksdalin välinen osuus kaksiraiteistettava. Siihen taas ei nykyistä käytävää pitkin ole mahdollisuutta, jolloin rata on siirrettävä muualle. Joko se tarkoittaa kallista tunneliratkaisua tai sitten muita uudelleenjärjestelyjä.


Tämä löytyy myös Danvikin kanaalin suunnitelmista (http://www.danvikslosen.se). Tämän lisäksi myös Henriksdalin ja Sicklan väli pitää tuplaraiteistaa, ja sehän ei noin vain onnistu, koska välillä on liian kapea tunneli. SL on täten päättänyt kiertää koko Henriksdalin kallion ja mennä tienlaitaa. Slussenille päin mennessä taas on suunniteltu toiseen suuntaan menevää rataa osin Stadsgårdsledenin päälle kallion kupeeseen. Tämän lisäksi suunnitellaan kakkosreittiä Slusseniin (ja sieltä eteenpäin) katuja pitkin.

----------


## kouvo

> Teknisesti rata muistuttaa maaseuturatikkaa. Tunnelbanan laituripituus on n. 150 metriä, Saltsjöbananilla pisimmätkään ei taida yltää kuin sataan metriin. Maasto, jossa baana kulkee on sellaista, että niillä kurveilla sijaitsevia asemia ei noin vain pidennetäkään kolmanneksella. Saltsjöbananilla on myös paljon tasoristeyksiä (luultavasti 10 tai enemmän) sekä kapeaan käytävään ahdettua yhden raideparin rataa. Ainut, mikä sen saa muistuttamaan tunnelbanaa on korkeat laiturit, nämä ovat puusta tehdyt, koska ilmeisesti vanhojen tunnelbanajunien muuttaminen radalle sopivaksi on väliaikaiseksi tarkoitettu. Kun ratikaksi muuttamista alettiin viime vuonna pistämään jäihin, oli ainut keskusteltu vaihtoehto vanhojen tunnelbanavaunujen ottaminen (taas) tilapäisesti käyttöön radalla ilmavirrotteisena ja tulevaisuuden tunnelbanalaajennuksen odottaminen.


- Kapasiteetin puolesta Saltsjön haaralle riittäisivät varmasti nuo lyhyemmätkin laiturit, etenkin kun T-banan liikennöintikäytännöillä vuoroväli siellä olisi mahdollista tuplata nykyiseen verrattuna. Ja tuskin maanpäällisellä radalla tuo laitureiden pidentäminenkään mikään ihan mahdoton tehtävä olisi.

- Jos tasoristeykset eivät ole ongelma nykyäänkään, niin miksi ne olisivat jatkossakaan ja miksi ne eivät olisi sitä Tvärbanalle, jos ne kuitenkin metrolle olisivat? Sivukisko-ongelmasta pääsee nykyään erittäin helposti eroon (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vSKNt8Xupw).

- Yhden raideparin rata ei myöskään ole mikään yksistään metrolle laskettava haitta, vaan koskee yhtälailla Tvärbania kuin nykyistäkin systeemiä. Kuinka paljon näitä osuuksia ylipäätään Saltsjöbanalla on ja missä ne sijaitsevat?

   => Eli en näe mitään kovin suuria teknisiä/kustannuksellisia esteitä Saltsjöbanan muuttamiseksi osaksi T-banajärjestelmää, sikäli mikäli sininen linja muutenkin tuodaan Nackan puolelle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> - Jos tasoristeykset eivät ole ongelma nykyäänkään, niin miksi ne olisivat jatkossakaan ja miksi ne eivät olisi sitä Tvärbanalle, jos ne kuitenkin metrolle olisivat?


Siksi että itse en ainakaan näe järkeä ajaa raskasta junaa muun liikenteen seassa "raitiovaunuvauhtia". Resurssien tuhlausta.
SL on jo keksinyt oman keinonsa, miten sivukiskosta päästään eroon: vaihdetaan virroittimen paikka katolle ja poistetaan sivukiskovirroittimet.  :Smile: 




> - Yhden raideparin rata ei myöskään ole mikään yksistään metrolle laskettava haitta, vaan koskee yhtälailla Tvärbania kuin nykyistäkin systeemiä. Kuinka paljon näitä osuuksia ylipäätään Saltsjöbanalla on ja missä ne sijaitsevat?


Suurin osa (kilometrimäärää en tiedä) Saltsjöbananin 18,5 kilometristä on vielä monoraideparista.




> => Eli en näe mitään kovin suuria teknisiä/kustannuksellisia esteitä Saltsjöbanan muuttamiseksi osaksi T-banajärjestelmää, sikäli mikäli sininen linja muutenkin tuodaan Nackan puolelle.


En minäkään, mutten näe kuitenkaan mitään hyötyä ajaa tunnelbanalla metsään, kun sinne voi ajaa helvemmalla ratikallakin. Tunnelbana saa puolestani jäädä tiheimmin asutetulle alueelle Nackan pohjoispuolella ja jatkaa pitemmälle Värmdöhön, jossa sitä tarvitaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Siksi että itse en ainakaan näe järkeä ajaa raskasta junaa muun liikenteen seassa "raitiovaunuvauhtia". Resurssien tuhlausta.
> SL on jo keksinyt oman keinonsa, miten sivukiskosta päästään eroon: vaihdetaan virroittimen paikka katolle ja poistetaan sivukiskovirroittimet.


Eli nykyään ajetaan myös raskaalla junalla "raitiovaunuvauhtia"? Ja lähinnä tarkoitin sitä, että sitä virtaa voi ottaa både och, kiskosta ja piuhasta, mutta tämän varmaan ymmärsitkin :Wink: 




> En minäkään, mutten näe kuitenkaan mitään hyötyä ajaa tunnelbanalla metsään, kun sinne voi ajaa helvemmalla ratikallakin. Tunnelbana saa puolestani jäädä tiheimmin asutetulle alueelle Nackan pohjoispuolella ja jatkaa pitemmälle Värmdöhön, jossa sitä tarvitaan.


Itse taas en näe mitään järkeä Tvärbanittaa Saltsjöbanaa, jos nykyinen systeemi kerran toimii hyvin. Parempi olla tuhoamatta T-banaoptiota turhalla ratikkaratkaisulla, joka nyt ei välttämättä ole edes kovin edullinen, etenkin jos yhteys Tukholman keskustaan toteutetaan samalla. Siinä olet varmasti oikeassa, että sinisen linjan laajennuksen perustelut ovat juurikin mainitsemissasi suunnissa, mutta jos metro sinne päätettäisiin vetää, niin aika edullisesti Saltsjöbana tulisi ikäänkuin kaupantekijäisenä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eli nykyään ajetaan myös raskaalla junalla "raitiovaunuvauhtia"? Ja lähinnä tarkoitin sitä, että sitä virtaa voi ottaa både och, kiskosta ja piuhasta, mutta tämän varmaan ymmärsitkin


Ajetaan monin paikoin.
Eli että vanhat Cx-vaunut siniseltä linjalta tuotaisi tuolle radalle sellaisenaan tunnelbanaverkosta ajamaan ylävirroittimella? Ok, vähän järkevämpää. Laiturit kuitenkin pitäisi uusia, sillä C10- ja C11-vaunuissa on nykyään levennykset, koska laiturit jää kauaksi tunnelbanalevyisistä junista. Eli yhteensovittaminen ilman nykyisten laiturien tai vaihtoehtoisesti nykyisten vaunujen muuttamista ei onnistu.




> Itse taas en näe mitään järkeä Tvärbanittaa Saltsjöbanaa, jos nykyinen systeemi kerran toimii hyvin.


Nykyinen systeemi on enemmänkin kuin Tvärbanan, mutta laiturit eivät täsmää (kuten ei täsmää tunnelbanankaan kanssa). Laiturit ovat kuitenkin suurimmalta osin puuta (ilmeisesti tarkoituksella), joten muutos ratikkakorkeuteen on ihan realistista. Jos metsään ja harvaan asutetulle alueelle pitää ajaa kaupunkijunia, joilla on tasoristeyksiä sekä auto- että kevyen liikenteen kanssa, miksi ihmeessä kolmella tavalla (vaunuroikan pituus, virroitin, laituri) epäyhteensopiva tunnelbanavaunu olisi yhtään yhdellä tavalla (laituri) epäyhteensopivaa ratikkaa parempi?

Enpä myöskään tiedä, miten kauan nykyisillä vaunuilla ajellaan. Ikää on jo kaikilla jo yli 35 vuotta ja remontistakin kulunut 11 vuotta.




> Parempi olla tuhoamatta T-banaoptiota turhalla ratikkaratkaisulla, joka nyt ei välttämättä ole edes kovin edullinen, etenkin jos yhteys Tukholman keskustaan toteutetaan samalla.


Suosittelen ajamaan päästä päähän molemmat Saltsjöbananin linjat. Sitten ymmärrät.  :Wink:

----------


## kouvo

> Nykyinen systeemi on enemmänkin kuin Tvärbanan, mutta laiturit eivät täsmää (kuten ei täsmää tunnelbanankaan kanssa). Laiturit ovat kuitenkin suurimmalta osin puuta (ilmeisesti tarkoituksella), joten muutos ratikkakorkeuteen on ihan realistista. Jos metsään ja harvaan asutetulle alueelle pitää ajaa kaupunkijunia, joilla on tasoristeyksiä sekä auto- että kevyen liikenteen kanssa, miksi ihmeessä kolmella tavalla (vaunuroikan pituus, virroitin, laituri) epäyhteensopiva tunnelbanavaunu olisi yhtään yhdellä tavalla (laituri) epäyhteensopivaa ratikkaa parempi?


Laiturit (puuta) ja virroitin (metroja tuunattu ennenkin Saltsjöbanalle) onkin jo käsitelty, ja ne ovat molemmat naurettavan helppoja muutoksia. Vaunuroikan säätäminen lyhyemmäksi (tarvetta vastaavaksi) ei sekään ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Käsittääkseni näin menetellään jo nykyään T-banassa, ei kai siellä nyt laiturien mahdollistamalla maksimikokoonpanolla kokoajan ajella?

Kaiken kaikkiaan mainitsemiesi muutostarpeiden erot ovat marginaaliluokkaa, eivätkä mielestäni vaikuta siihen kumpi vaihtoehdoista on parempi.




> Suosittelen ajamaan päästä päähän molemmat Saltsjöbananin linjat. Sitten ymmärrät.


No just nyt en pääse venymään, joten voinet hieman avata asiaa? Sen verran kuitenkin luulen kyseisiä kulmia "tuntevani", etteivät ne nyt mitään perinteistä metrolähiötä ole, mutta väliäkös tuolla. Kapasiteetin saa T-banallakin säädettyä, eikä sinne mitään 150 metrin junaletkoja tarvitse 10 minuutin frekvenssillä ajaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Ihan vain infoksi Saltsjöbanan laitureista: Ne ovat olleet puuta alusta alkaen. Koko ratahan oli vähän kuin Wallenbergin henkilökohtainen rautatie. Ja olen kuullut, että korkeat laiturit tehtiin sen vuoksi, että hienot rouvat ja neidit pitkine hameineen pääsivät nousemaan vaivattomasti Wallenbergin junan vaunuihin.

Tämän taustan vuoksi radan tarkoitus on ollut enemmän jotain muuta kuin suuren matkustajamäärän palvelu. Niinpä 19121914 hankittu puukorinen moottorivaunukalusto oli käytössä vuoteen 1976. Siis enimmillään 64 vuotta. SL:lle rata siirtyi vasta 1969, eikä aluksi oikein tiedetty, mitä tehdään teknisesti mahdollsimman epäyhteensopivan radan kanssa. Harkittiin mm. käytettyjen S-junien ostoa Kööpenhaminasta. Lopulta päädyttiin tunnelbanavaunuihin ja radan ajojohtojännitteen alentamiseen 1350 voltista 750 volttiin.

Itse hieman ihmettelen, miksi tunnelbanavaunuihin tehtiin levennyshelma, sillä minusta olisi ollut yksinkertaisempaa ja halvempaa leventää kevytrakenteisia puisia laitureita. Mutta ehkä historiaa kunnioittavat ruotsalaiset halusivat säilyttää mahdollisuuden ajaa radalla museovaunulla. (Suomen erityisolosuhteissa varmaan museovaunulla ajo kiellettäisiin, vaikka se olisikin tehty teknisesti mahdolliseksi.  :Mad: ) Oikea selitys lienee tavaraliikenne, jota varten vielä 1991 ostettiin Suomesta dieselveturi. Tosin tavaraliikenne loppui jo 1992 ja veturi jäi vain työjunaveturiksi.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Laiturit (puuta) ja virroitin (metroja tuunattu ennenkin Saltsjöbanalle) onkin jo käsitelty, ja ne ovat molemmat naurettavan helppoja muutoksia.


Kaksoisvirroitus ei ole ihan naurettavan helppo muutos kuitenkaan. Kun junia ei ole suunniteltu kaksineuvoisiksi, sähköisiin järjestelmiin joudutaan todennäköisesti tekemään isoja muutoksia, vaikka jännite on sama. Virroitin pitää myös saada mahtumaan. Nykyisissä junissa virroittimet on lätkäisty katolle, mutta ehdottamassasi mallissa junan pitää mahtua T-banan tunneleihin. Niihin tuskin on varattu hirveästi ylimääräistä korkeutta.




> Vaunuroikan säätäminen lyhyemmäksi (tarvetta vastaavaksi) ei sekään ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Käsittääkseni näin menetellään jo nykyään T-banassa, ei kai siellä nyt laiturien mahdollistamalla maksimikokoonpanolla kokoajan ajella?


Ruuhka-aikaan ajetaan. Jos jollekin haaralle ei voida ajaa täysimittaisia junia, ne vähentävät kapasiteettia koko linjalta.

Pelkkä kytkentä mahdolliseen tulevaan siniseen linjaan vaatisi haaran mitä todennäköisimmin maan alla ja siitä pintautumisen. Pelkästään tuollainen pikkulisäys maksaa yleensä kymmeniä miljoonia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Laiturit (puuta) ja virroitin (metroja tuunattu ennenkin Saltsjöbanalle) onkin jo käsitelty, ja ne ovat molemmat naurettavan helppoja muutoksia.


Laiturit vielä mennee helposti, senkus vain leventää niitä. Anteron viestistä kävi kyllä ilmi mielenkiintoinen historia. Kumma tosiaan, ettei niitä ole levennetty, vaan junia sen sijaan.
Mutta mutta... kuten late- kirjoitti, ei tuplavirroitus ihan niin helposti onnistu. Virroituksen vetäminen toisaalle ei vaatine mitään kummoisempaa kuin siihen soveltuvaa virroitinta ja kaapelinpätkää (näin kärjistäen), mutta siinä tapauksessa virtakiskosta ei ilman erikoisvirityksiä enää virtaa saa. Paremmin tietävät voinevat kertoa, löytyykö valmiiseen virroitukseen lisälaitteita vai meneekö käytännössä koko virranottojärjestelmä uusiksi.

Sitten vielä se rata: Eiköhän se pitäisi vetää ihan joka metrillä uusiksi. Sen verran mutkaa ja kapeikkoa löytyy, että C20 ei välttämättä tykkää, tai kuten jo aiemmin mainittu: "raitiovaunuvauhtia" kannattaa mieluummin ajaa raitiovaunulla kuin metrojunalla. Käytännössä siis tarvittaisiin uutta maastokäytävää ja todennäköisesti muutaman tunnelin. Ei nyt ihan naurettavan helppoa sekään.




> Vaunuroikan säätäminen lyhyemmäksi (tarvetta vastaavaksi) ei sekään ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Käsittääkseni näin menetellään jo nykyään T-banassa, ei kai siellä nyt laiturien mahdollistamalla maksimikokoonpanolla kokoajan ajella?


Arkena ja lauantaisin ajellaan läpi vuorokauden kolmen yksikön junia, sunnuntaisin kahden yksikön junilla.

Kyllä se rakettitieteeksi menee, kun pitäisi päättää optimaalinen vaihtoasema johonkin. Kungsträdgårdenille jonkun vaihtomahdollisuuden ehkä voisikin kokeilla (siis kääntömahdollisuuden, koska T-Centralenia tuskin enää voi uusiksi laittaa), mutta onkohan sekään sitten niin järkevä ratkaisu. Tämä koskee siis vain ruuhka-aikoja, jolloin mitään yhden tai kahden yksikön junia ei todellakaan kannata lähteä T-Centraleniin tai siitä eteenpäin ajelemaan. Tullee turhan täyttä.




> No just nyt en pääse venymään, joten voinet hieman avata asiaa? Sen verran kuitenkin luulen kyseisiä kulmia "tuntevani", etteivät ne nyt mitään perinteistä metrolähiötä ole, mutta väliäkös tuolla. Kapasiteetin saa T-banallakin säädettyä, eikä sinne mitään 150 metrin junaletkoja tarvitse 10 minuutin frekvenssillä ajaa.


Mainittakoon, että sinisellä linjalla ehkä jotain pientä  toivoa vielä on, mutta kun nuo pohjoisen  asuinalueet sen kuin vain  kasvaa kasvanemistaan, niin en tiedä, josko jo nyt on myöhäistä.

Mutta kun tuolle Saltsjöbananille riittää yhden yksikön t-bana-juna ja ruuhka-aikaan kahden yksikön juna 10-15 minuutin vuorovälillä, ja kuten yllä selostettu, ei Kungsträdgårdenia pitemmälle oikein voi sillä lähteä (tai jos reitti päätetäänkin Södermalmin ja Slussenin kautta, niin päätepysäkiksi jäisi taas Slussen). Kahden yksikön junaa pitäisi sitten odotella pahimillaan, esim. keskipäivällä tai iltaseitsemän jälkeen puoli tuntia. Kyllä siinä kohtaa kelpaisi jo 10 minuutin välein kulkeva ratikka Slussenille.

----------


## kouvo

> Kaksoisvirroitus ei ole ihan naurettavan helppo muutos kuitenkaan. Kun junia ei ole suunniteltu kaksineuvoisiksi, sähköisiin järjestelmiin joudutaan todennäköisesti tekemään isoja muutoksia, vaikka jännite on sama. Virroitin pitää myös saada mahtumaan. Nykyisissä junissa virroittimet on lätkäisty katolle, mutta ehdottamassasi mallissa junan pitää mahtua T-banan tunneleihin. Niihin tuskin on varattu hirveästi ylimääräistä korkeutta.


Kuinkas naurettavan vaikeaa se sitten on, hinta-arvioita? Virroittimen mahtumista tunneliin en pitäisi kummoisenakaan ongelmana (kts. youtube Acton Central).






> Ruuhka-aikaan ajetaan. Jos jollekin haaralle ei voida ajaa täysimittaisia junia, ne vähentävät kapasiteettia koko linjalta.


Nou problemo, mikäli sinisen linjan laajennukset toteutettaisiin Nackassa esim. aiemmin linkkaamani vision mukaisesti, niin tämä Saltsjöbanan haara ainoastaan lisäisi kapasiteettia, koska Nackaan on suunnitelmassa jo kaksi raskaan kuormituksen haaraa.




> Pelkkä kytkentä mahdolliseen tulevaan siniseen linjaan vaatisi haaran mitä todennäköisimmin maan alla ja siitä pintautumisen. Pelkästään tuollainen pikkulisäys maksaa yleensä kymmeniä miljoonia.


Ei välttämättä. Todennäköisesti vakavasti harkitaan Saltsjöbanan nykyisen ratakäytävän hyödyntämista alkupätkältään jos sininen viedään Nackaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:41 ----------




> Sitten vielä se rata: Eiköhän se pitäisi vetää ihan joka metrillä uusiksi. Sen verran mutkaa ja kapeikkoa löytyy, että C20 ei välttämättä tykkää, tai kuten jo aiemmin mainittu: "raitiovaunuvauhtia" kannattaa mieluummin ajaa raitiovaunulla kuin metrojunalla. Käytännössä siis tarvittaisiin uutta maastokäytävää ja todennäköisesti muutaman tunnelin. Ei nyt ihan naurettavan helppoa sekään.


Vaikea sanoa, kun en asiaa tunne. Tosin voihan se C20nen tykätä Saltsjöbanasta siinä missä nykyisetkin metroista tuunatut junat. Toisaalta eiköhän SL joudu vaunukaupoille joka tapauksessa jos sininen laajenee Nackaan, silloinhan sitä voi ostella sopivaa kalustoa.




> Kyllä se rakettitieteeksi menee, kun pitäisi päättää optimaalinen vaihtoasema johonkin. Kungsträdgårdenille jonkun vaihtomahdollisuuden ehkä voisikin kokeilla (siis kääntömahdollisuuden, koska T-Centralenia tuskin enää voi uusiksi laittaa), mutta onkohan sekään sitten niin järkevä ratkaisu. Tämä koskee siis vain ruuhka-aikoja, jolloin mitään yhden tai kahden yksikön junia ei todellakaan kannata lähteä T-Centraleniin tai siitä eteenpäin ajelemaan. Tullee turhan täyttä.


Ei sitä nyt mihinkään puolireissuun aleta päättämään, siinähän menee lapsi pesuveden mukana. Saltsjöbanan haara ainoastaan lisäisi, *ei vähentäisi*, kapasiteettia sinisellä linjalla myös pohjoisessa (kts. edellinen viesti).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei välttämättä. Todennäköisesti vakavasti harkitaan Saltsjöbanan nykyisen ratakäytävän hyödyntämista alkupätkältään jos sininen viedään Nackaan.


Vaan kun sinisen suunnitelmat on Nacka C:ssä, ja sieltä itään päin Värmdön suunnassa. Saltsjöbananin ratakäytävä ei ole missään välissä ollut yhdessäkään SL:n dokumentissa. Sillä ei yksinkertaisesti ole vain ollut poliittista tukea, vaikka moni sitä on ehdottanutkin.

Itse pitäisin parempana ideana Yimbyn aivoriihen tulosta vaiheittaisesta sinisen linjan jatkosta ja tulevaisuuden kokonaisuudesta, jonka lopulliseen versioon kuuluu sekä kehitetty pikaratikka- että metrolinja.




> Vaikea sanoa, kun en asiaa tunne. Tosin voihan se C20nen tykätä Saltsjöbanasta siinä missä nykyisetkin metroista tuunatut junat. Toisaalta eiköhän SL joudu vaunukaupoille joka tapauksessa jos sininen laajenee Nackaan, silloinhan sitä voi ostella sopivaa kalustoa.


Hinnan noustua vaatimustason lisäännyttyä, C30-vaunujen käsittely on toistaiseksi keskeytetty. Toisin sanoen 80 vaunun tilaaminen on liian kallista, jonka vuoksi SL tuskin ehtii saada tarvittavaa määrää vaunuja, kun punaisen linjan kulunvalvonta on uusittu ja Cx-vaunuilla ajo mahdotonta (ilmeisesti vuonna 2014 tai 2015). Voipi siis olla, että C20-vaunut siniseltä linjalta siirtyy punaiselle ja sininen jää pitkälti vanhojen vaunujen varaan toistaiseksi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuinkas naurettavan vaikeaa se sitten on, hinta-arvioita? Virroittimen mahtumista tunneliin en pitäisi kummoisenakaan ongelmana (kts. youtube Acton Central).


Jonkin verran rautatiekalustotekniikkaa tuntevana sanoisin, että sinne tarvitaan vähintään virroitin, johdin virroittimelta pääkatkaisijan tulopuolelle sekä ohjauspiirit ja mahdolliset paineilmayhteydet virroittimen nostoon. Tällöin tosin sekä katto- että virtakiskovirroitin ovat yhtä aikaa jännitteellisiä. Kattovirroittimelle sillä ei ole väliä (ainakin suomalaisessa rautatiekalustossa myös alhaalla olevat virroittimet on jännitteisiä, jos saman veturin tai junayksikön toinen virroitin on ylhäällä), mutta voi olla, ettei jännitteisyyttä hyväksytä sivukiskovirroittimelle. Mahdollisesti siis tarvitaan erilliset pääkatkaisijat katto- ja sivukiskovirroittimille ohjauspiireineen, ja sivukiskovirroittimelle maadoitus. Tällöin pitää myös kahdentaa ylivirtasuojat sun muut kilkkeet. Kattovirroittimet maksaa luokkaa 5000 euroa kappale, muut kilkkeet sitten jonkin verran päälle, joten arvioidaan täysin lonkalta materiaalien hinnaksi n. 10000 euroa. Siihen työt päälle. Ja insinööreille jokunen ropo.

----------


## kouvo

> Vaan kun sinisen suunnitelmat on Nacka C:ssä, ja sieltä itään päin Värmdön suunnassa. Saltsjöbananin ratakäytävä ei ole missään välissä ollut yhdessäkään SL:n dokumentissa. Sillä ei yksinkertaisesti ole vain ollut poliittista tukea, vaikka moni sitä on ehdottanutkin.


Vaan kun osia Saltsjöbanasta osuu lähes väistämättä reitin varrelle Nacka C:henkin mennessä tultiin T-banalla läpi sitten Kunkunpuutarhasta tai Slussenista. Politiikka on politiikkaa, eikä minulla ole pienintäkään käryä minkälaisia suhmurointeja/lehmänkauppoja sinisen linjan laajennuksiin ylipäätään liittyy. Todennäköisesti hyvinkin moninaisia ja huvittavia, onhan kyseessä kuitenkin miljardien kruunujen hanke.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vaan kun osia Saltsjöbanasta osuu lähes väistämättä reitin varrelle Nacka C:henkin mennessä tultiin T-banalla läpi sitten Kunkunpuutarhasta tai Slussenista. Politiikka on politiikkaa, eikä minulla ole pienintäkään käryä minkälaisia suhmurointeja/lehmänkauppoja sinisen linjan laajennuksiin ylipäätään liittyy. Todennäköisesti hyvinkin moninaisia ja huvittavia, onhan kyseessä kuitenkin miljardien kruunujen hanke.


Itse tiedän ainakin sen, että ilmeisesti ainut poliitikoille myydyksi saatu suunnitelma on se kaikista kallein, eli se joka alittaa savisen merenpohjan mahdollisimman syvältä ja jättää Tukholman kaupungin puolella jokaisen asutun alueen väliin eikä oikeastaan kuin vain vähän liippaa läheltä Henriksdalia ja parissa variaatiossa pysähdytään jossain Södermalmin laidalla. Joka ikisellä puolueella on suunnilleen samat kartat taskuissaan eikä millään taida olla sellaista karttaa, jossa esimerkiksi Slussen olisi yhtenä asemana.

Saltsjöbanan taas taitaa poliittisesti olla sen verran arka, ettei siihen uskalleta villeimmissäkään suunnitelmissa kajota. Ja sikälihän Saltsjöbanan ei osu ihan reitinkään varrelle, että Tunnelbana menee sen alapuolella syvällä kalliossa, ja näin sen on tarkoitus Nackaan saakka mennäkin.

----------


## kouvo

> Itse tiedän ainakin sen, että ilmeisesti ainut poliitikoille myydyksi saatu suunnitelma on se kaikista kallein, eli se joka alittaa savisen merenpohjan mahdollisimman syvältä ja jättää Tukholman kaupungin puolella jokaisen asutun alueen väliin eikä oikeastaan kuin vain vähän liippaa läheltä Henriksdalia ja parissa variaatiossa pysähdytään jossain Södermalmin laidalla. Joka ikisellä puolueella on suunnilleen samat kartat taskuissaan eikä millään taida olla sellaista karttaa, jossa esimerkiksi Slussen olisi yhtenä asemana.


Osaatko sanoa/arvata miksi näin on? Vaikuttaa suhteellisen käsittämättömältä, näin tavallisen sukankuluttajan näkökulmasta.




> Saltsjöbanan taas taitaa poliittisesti olla sen verran arka, ettei siihen uskalleta villeimmissäkään suunnitelmissa kajota. Ja sikälihän Saltsjöbanan ei osu ihan reitinkään varrelle, että Tunnelbana menee sen alapuolella syvällä kalliossa, ja näin sen on tarkoitus Nackaan saakka mennäkin.


No jos tunnelissa on tarkoitus mennä koko reissu, niin eihän siinä sitten mitään. Tuolla ratkaisulla varmasti suljetaan lopullisesti Saltsjöbanan mahdollinen T-banahaara. Mikäs tuossa Saltsjöbanassa muuten tekee siitä niin poliittisesti aran?

----------


## Piirka

> Itse tiedän ainakin sen, että ilmeisesti ainut poliitikoille myydyksi saatu suunnitelma on se kaikista kallein, eli se joka alittaa savisen merenpohjan mahdollisimman syvältä ja jättää Tukholman kaupungin puolella jokaisen asutun alueen väliin eikä oikeastaan kuin vain vähän liippaa läheltä Henriksdalia ja parissa variaatiossa pysähdytään jossain Södermalmin laidalla. Joka ikisellä puolueella on suunnilleen samat kartat taskuissaan eikä millään taida olla sellaista karttaa, jossa esimerkiksi Slussen olisi yhtenä asemana.


Kait se suorin reitti on kuitenkin halvin, vaikka siinä sitten kadotetaan näppärä (?) vaihtoyhteys Slussenilta lounaaseen ja etelään. Tai olisikohan puoleille jaettu suunnitelma viidenkymmen vuoden takaa? Vuoden 1962 principplaniin (alustava kaavasuunnitelma?) on piirretty sinisen linjan tunnelivaraus Kungsanista Blasieholmenin suuntaan (ja kartan ulkopuolella oletettavasti suoraan Nackan suuntaan).




> No jos tunnelissa on tarkoitus mennä koko reissu, niin eihän siinä sitten mitään. Tuolla ratkaisulla varmasti suljetaan lopullisesti Saltsjöbanan mahdollinen T-banahaara. Mikäs tuossa Saltsjöbanassa muuten tekee siitä niin poliittisesti aran?


Eihän se poissulje Saltiksen muuntamista T-banaksi. Vihreän linjan alkuperäinen Bagarmossenin pinta-asema onnistuttiin muuntamaan kallioluola-asemaksi (19 metriä maanpinnan alapuolella) vuonna 1994. Miksei toiseen suuntaan, Nackasta jatko syvemmällä tai sitten pintaratana Saltiksen ratalinjaa pitkin. T-bana on vain turhan järeä kuljetuskyvyltään Saltiksen korvaajaksi. Eiköhän poliitikko tai puolue, joka ajaa Saltiksen lakkautusta, tee samalla poliittista itsemurhaa. Sen verran suosittu on tuo paikallisrata asukkaiden (äänestäjien) keskuudessa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Osaatko sanoa/arvata miksi näin on? Vaikuttaa suhteellisen käsittämättömältä, näin tavallisen sukankuluttajan näkökulmasta.


Lehmänkauppaa kai käydään täälläkin.  :Smile: 
Sukankuluttajien onneksi suurudenhullut hankkeet jää kuitekin yleensä ennen pitkää realistisempien jalkoihin.




> Mikäs tuossa Saltsjöbanassa muuten tekee siitä niin poliittisesti aran?


Nimbyily ja halu säilyttää vanhaa.
Nockeby, Lidingö ja Saltsjö on aika pienillä asukasmäärillä saanut säilyttää jotain, joka ei monessa muussa kaupungissa olisi onnistunut. Aika paljon ovat joutuneet laittamaan kampoihin varsinkin 60-luvulla.

----------


## kouvo

> Eihän se poissulje Saltiksen muuntamista T-banaksi.


No ehkä nyt ei kokonaan, mutta ainakin vahvasti indikoi sitä. 




> Nimbyily ja halu säilyttää vanhaa.
> Nockeby, Lidingö ja Saltsjö on aika pienillä asukasmäärillä saanut säilyttää jotain, joka ei monessa muussa kaupungissa olisi onnistunut. Aika paljon ovat joutuneet laittamaan kampoihin varsinkin 60-luvulla.


Tavallaan ihan ymmärrettävää. Ihan sympaattisiahan nuo "omat" rautatiet varmasti ovat asukasnäkökulmasta.

----------


## Hape

SL'n sivulla oli tiedoite eilen ratkenneesta uusien raitiovaunujen värtityksestä.

http://sl.se/sv/Om-SL/Nyheter/Ny-spa...esign-utsedd1/

Ulkoasun lopputulos on mielestäni onnistunut, sisätilojen kangasvalinta erittäin mielenkiintoinen.

----------


## Kaid

Itse olisin ehkä toivonut hiukan vaaleampaa sinistä, joka olisi ollut lähempänä Tukholman raitioteiden perinteistä taivaansinistä väriä, mutta valittu tummempi sininen on erittäin hieno. Hienoa on myös se, että sininen on selvästi vaunujen pääväri ja valkoinen enemmän koristevärin asemassa. Penkkien päälliskankaan idea on hauska (tosin: kun linjaverkko laajenee, niin joudutaanko penkkien päälliset vaihtamaan?  :Wink:  ).

Jos oikein ymmärsin tekstin niin Spårväg Citylle vuodenvaihteessa tulevat uudet Flexity Classic -vaunut (jotka siis korvaavat nykyiset lainavaunut) tullaan myös maalaamaan näihin väreihin, joten sinällään varsin seksikkäiden mustanpuhuvien kaffebryggareiden aika Tukholman raitioliikenteessä tulee jäämään varsin lyhyeksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> (tosin: kun linjaverkko laajenee, niin joudutaanko penkkien päälliset vaihtamaan?  )


Mielikuvitusverkkoa ei tarvinne laajentaa...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Vaikuttaa todellakin oikein onnistuneelta. Minäkin pidän siitä, että sininen on selvästi pääväri: näin tulee myös jatkuvuutta vanhoihin aikoihin ilman retromaista vaikutelmaa. Kun tuota katsoo, niin tuntuu vain siltä, että juuri näin sen pitääkin olla. Tästä voisi ottaa Tampereellekin mallia, missä vanhat rollikat olivat yksivärisiä sinisiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Katselin silloin, kun vaihtoehdot julkaistiin, tuota penkinpäällistä. Se on kivannäköinen, mutta iso määrä vaihtopäällisiä täytyy olla varastossa, jos vaihdettavan tilalle sovitellaan aina oikeanlainen, kuvio kun jatkuu penkistä toiseen. Vaikea kuvitella, että tuollainen toimisi meillä.

Väritys on minustakin ihan OK, ovet erottuvat selkeästi ja luonnollisella tavalla. Mutta sinisen sävy ei kyllä minusta ole kovin onnistunut. Jotenkin se on minusta tulahdus jostain 1980-luvun alusta. Jos vaaleampaa perinteistä sinistä on pitänyt välttää, niin miksei sitten saman tien tummempi, Riian tapainen?

----------


## Piirka

Vielä kun näkisi värityksen aidossa luonnonvalossa, niin... Nyt nuo SL:n esittelykuvat on kuvattu sisätiloissa kalseassa työvalaisinvalaistuksessa. Valaistusolosuhteistakin huolimatta ei paha.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se on kivannäköinen, mutta iso määrä vaihtopäällisiä täytyy olla varastossa, jos vaihdettavan tilalle sovitellaan aina oikeanlainen, kuvio kun jatkuu penkistä toiseen.


Ei se kyllä ainakaan nyt linkatuissa kuvissa jatku, tai jos jatkuu, se on joka penkissä samanlainen. Huomaat kyllä, kun vertaat penkkien kuvioita keskenään. Ja oikeanpuoleisen penkin vasemman laidan kuvio näkyy uudelleen heti vasemmanpuoleisen aivan oikeassa laidassa, eli jatkuvuudessa olisi heittoa 5-10 senttiä, jos sitä olisi yritetty. Tuskin on.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei se kyllä ainakaan nyt linkatuissa kuvissa jatku, tai jos jatkuu, se on joka penkissä samanlainen.





> Stolstyget heter Station to station. Designen bygger på SL:s spårkartor och fortsätter från ena sätet till det andra. På så sätt knyts alla sittplatser samman till en helhet - precis som SL:s linjenät.


No joo, ilmeisesti toi on tehty niin fiksusti että vaikka se jatkuu penkistä viereiseen ja selkänojasta istuintyynyyn, niin kuvio on silti joka penkissä samanlainen, eli ei tule tuota vaihto-ongelmaa. Sittehän tuo on ihan hyvä idea. Ja miksi ei olisi, kun on meidän vanhasta matkakortista matkittu  :Smile: 




> Vielä kun näkisi värityksen aidossa luonnonvalossa, niin... Nyt nuo SL:n esittelykuvat on kuvattu sisätiloissa kalseassa työvalaisinvalaistuksessa. Valaistusolosuhteistakin huolimatta ei paha.


Minusta se väri näyttää samalta kuin esim. Nockebyn vanha sininen, siis kalustossa A30 ennen Tvärbana-tyyppisiä vaunuja. Ks. esim. http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/vag...typ.php?id=273

----------


## ultrix

> Vaikuttaa todellakin oikein onnistuneelta. Minäkin pidän siitä, että sininen on selvästi pääväri: näin tulee myös jatkuvuutta vanhoihin aikoihin ilman retromaista vaikutelmaa. Kun tuota katsoo, niin tuntuu vain siltä, että juuri näin sen pitääkin olla. Tästä voisi ottaa Tampereellekin mallia, missä vanhat rollikat olivat yksivärisiä sinisiä.


Oli niissä sentään kellertävä ikkunalinja! Aiheesta voisi keskustella mielin määrin asiaankuuluvassa ketjussa  :Wink:

----------


## Hape

Löytyi tällainen uutinen:

Metro: Beslutet: Spårväg byggs i Söderort

Ja lisätietoa SL'n sivulta:

http://sl.se/Om-SL/SL-planerar-och-bygger/Sparvag-Syd/

Projekti näyttää mielenkiinoiselta. Ymmärtääkseni kyseessä on Tvärbanasta kokonaan erillinen raidejärjestelmä.

----------


## kuukanko

Tukholman läänin joukkoliikennelautakunta on ratkaissut tänään Spårväg Cityn ja Lidingöbanan liikennöinnin kilpailutuksen ja valinnut liikennöijäksi Stockholms Spårvägar AB:n eli saman yrityksen, joka hoitaa Spårväg Cityn liikennettä nytkin. Huomionarvoista on, että Stockholms Spårvägar on perustettu alun perin museoliikenteen hoitamiseen ja sen omistavat Ruotsin Raitiotieseuran Tukholman-osasto sekä ko. osaston jotkut jäsenet.

Uusi sopimus alkaa joulukuussa 2014 ja sen kesto on 8 vuotta + 4 vuoden optio. Sopimuksen arvo on 150 miljoonaa kruunua vuodessa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Milloinkohan Stadin Ratikat rupeaa liikennöimään jotain HSL-alueen ratikkalinjaa?  :Tongue:

----------


## 339-DF

> Milloinkohan Stadin Ratikat rupeaa liikennöimään jotain HSL-alueen ratikkalinjaa?


Eipä se ole ajankohtaista. Ensinnäkin HSL:n ja HKL:n yksinoikeussopimus on voimassa muistaakseni vuoteen 2024 (jos HKL yhtiöitetään, se sopimus saattaa silloin purkautua vähän riippuen siitä mitä siellä tarkalleen lukee; en tiedä onko sitä huomioitu yhtiöittämisajatuksissa) ja toisekseen Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:ssa ei kyllä ole sellaista asiantuntemusta ja laskentaosaamista, joka houkuttaisi lähtemään mukaan tuollaiseen kisaan. Tämä suutari pysyy lestissään ja pitää harrastukset harrastuksina sekä HKL-RL:n mieluummin yhteistyökumppanina kuin kilpailijana.  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tämä suutari pysyy lestissään ja pitää harrastukset harrastuksina sekä HKL-RL:n mieluummin yhteistyökumppanina kuin kilpailijana.


Järkevät perustelut. Pahin uhka teille lie, jos HKL-RL yhtiöitetään ja HKL-RL oy:n nimiin siirretään museovaunuja, joilla se alkaa kuskaamaan väkeä puoli-ilmaiseksi. Tätä päivää en tosin usko näkeväni ainakaan kymmeneen vuoteen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:ssa ei kyllä ole sellaista asiantuntemusta ja laskentaosaamista, joka houkuttaisi lähtemään mukaan tuollaiseen kisaan. Tämä suutari pysyy lestissään ja pitää harrastukset harrastuksina sekä HKL-RL:n mieluummin yhteistyökumppanina kuin kilpailijana.


Ajattelin vähän asiaa ja luulisin Tukholmassa syyn tällaiseen kehitykseen olevan siinä, että kaupungin raitiotiet oli lakkautettu. Näin ollen museoraitiotieliikenteessä ei ollut mitään tahoa, jonka apuun turvautua, vaan museoliikenteessä kaikki oli tehtävä itse. Siinähän sitä puolivahingossa kertyy tarvittava osaaminen ja asiantuntemus myös joukkoliikenneyrityksen pyörittämisestä.

----------


## vristo

Ruotsin demarit lupaavat lopettaa ratikkalaajennukset Tukholman keskustassa:

http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2014/09/...vagsutbyggnad/

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ruotsin demarit lupaavat lopettaa ratikkalaajennukset Tukholman keskustassa:
> 
> http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2014/09/...vagsutbyggnad/


Onneksi vihreät ovat Tukholmassa suurin puolue, joten viherpunaisten voittaessa vaalit, demarit eivät välttämättä saa lupauksiaan toteutettua. Ruotsin demarit ovat ilmeisesti keskittyneet vähän liikaa peesaamaan tunnelipuolueita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ruotsin demarit ovat ilmeisesti keskittyneet vähän liikaa peesaamaan tunnelipuolueita.


Tuttu juttu.  :Wink:  Ja kas kun uutinen on bussilehdessä.

Antero

----------


## Hape

Tukholman uusi kaupunkiraitiotie näyttää olevan myötätuulessa:

http://www.dn.se/sthlm/nu-ar-4an-pa-...t-bli-sparvagn

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tukholman uusi kaupunkiraitiotie näyttää olevan myötätuulessa:
> 
> http://www.dn.se/sthlm/nu-ar-4an-pa-...t-bli-sparvagn


Ei sen tarvitse olla edes myötätuulessa. Se nyt vain ei toimi, että puolen kilometrin matkalla ajaa peräkanaa kuusi nivelbussia tuulilasikuormassa, eli pakko korvata raideliikenteellä. 60 000 matkustajaa päivässä ei yksinkertaisesti enää hoidu busseilla, vaikka ne olisi mitä hyperhybridisuperpitkiäbiokaasusähköavaruusbusseja  . Tuokin matkustajamäärä on pieni tällä linjalla, koska täällä ollaan totaalisen kyllästyneitä tuohon linjaan ja kävellään tai mennään mieluummin muilla linjoilla, jos vain mahdollista. Ja pakkohan sitä on mennäkin muulla tavalla, kun ei toimivuuteen voi luottaa. Harmi vain, että tuotakin jarrutellaan vuodesta toiseen taas jostain käsittämättömistä syistä. Taitaa olla yleistä Pohjois-Euroopassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Muthei, tänk spår, kör buss. [/sarkasm]

----------


## hmikko

Päättivät ruveta rakentamaan Spårväg sydiä (Flemingsberg-Älvsjö).

http://www.stockholmdirekt.se/nyhete...UXOYNImECBhnA/

----------


## petteri

> Päättivät ruveta rakentamaan Spårväg sydiä (Flemingsberg-Älvsjö).


Mielenkiintoinen uutinen. Tämän hankkeen taustalla on myös Citybanan projektin valmistuminen, joka mahdollistaa paikallisjunille tiheämmän S-bahnmaisen vuorovälin. Samalla niille on mahdollista lisätä liityntää ja tässä tapauksessa myös linkitetään Tunnelbananin punainen linja J-juniin.

----------


## PepeB

> Päättivät ruveta rakentamaan Spårväg sydiä (Flemingsberg-Älvsjö).
> 
> http://www.stockholmdirekt.se/nyhete...UXOYNImECBhnA/


Tuosta linjauksestahan on heillä ollut pientä kädenvääntöä. Muistutti suuresti Tampereen raitiotien suunnittelua  :Laughing:

----------

